# Cleverly-Kovalev/Barker-Geale/Buckland-Smith/McKenzie-Maccarinelli RBR!



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't see a thread on this, so thought I'd start one. 

Lewis Rees currently in action, boxing journeyman Dee Mitchell in an 8 rounder.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rees looks tidy,first time I've seen him but he has damaged his hand.

Great card tonight,shame no Thain-heffron but we can't have everything.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check in..

currently watching espn..very good so far!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Ooh, Frankie Gavin ringside with Warren... @robpalmer135


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah I'm not sold on frankie leaving warren at all.

Rees throws lovely hooks and uppercuts.he shows good body movement and rhythm.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking forward to tonights boxing first decent run of fights for a while


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Going by twitter there was abit of an upset on the undercard.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Alright lads. 

Top card tonight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Evening all.

Just signed backup to BN for this card, should be great!

What time is Buckland/Smith?


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm guessing Heffron-Maxwell is next up, with McKenzie-Enzo II afterwards.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Howdy:hi:Good card tonight,very interested to see if Clev can prove people wrong tonight.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

My mistake. Craig Evans is next up.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Evans ninth fight since turning pro..3 and a half years ago. Shocking promoting, yet another journeyman.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Just signed backup to BN for this card, should be great!
> 
> What time is Buckland/Smith?


9:10


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

why do 8x3s against al-hamidi? seems bit random...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> 9:10


Top man. :good


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

By the way, for fights like this Jeff has it right:

*Jeff Thomas UK Boxer* ‏_@jeffrothechamp 19m_
All respect in the world to undercard fighters but I'd rather watch my dominoes pizza online progression updates then the likes of this.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> By the way, for fights like this Jeff has it right:
> 
> *Jeff Thomas UK Boxer* ‏_@jeffrothechamp 19m_
> All respect in the world to undercard fighters but I'd rather watch my dominoes pizza online progression updates then the likes of this.


:lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dkos said:


> By the way, for fights like this Jeff has it right:
> 
> *Jeff Thomas UK Boxer* ‏_@jeffrothechamp 19m_
> All respect in the world to undercard fighters but I'd rather watch my dominoes pizza online progression updates then the likes of this.


Yes

I would normally have a good moan about fights where a boxer isn't being tested but with the 3 bouts at the top of the card being so good I ain't going to bother.

Why not put him in with someone with a winning record and the journeyman fights can take place on untelevised bills.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Liam Williams (7-0) vs Darren Codona (6-1) was on the non-televised part of the undercard as well...


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

dkos said:


> By the way, for fights like this Jeff has it right:
> 
> *Jeff Thomas UK Boxer* ‏_@jeffrothechamp 19m_
> All respect in the world to undercard fighters but I'd rather watch my dominoes pizza online progression updates then the likes of this.


That's put me right in the mood for a Dominos now :lol:


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Jeff has the record a lot of these undercard fighters should aspire to never the opponent but rarely the home fighter. Some wins and some losses but he came to fight and win.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm going to wait for Macca-Ovill. This shit is going to put me to sleep.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I'm going to wait for Macca-Ovill. This shit is going to put me to sleep.


shut it you Fariyal Hater.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

What time does the Enzo fight start?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I'm going to wait for Macca-Ovill. This shit is going to put me to sleep.


It's not good is it,and i try to be positive about most fights.

If this was in America they would be fighting to a cascade of boos,thank god we have a knowledgable audience.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Frank trying to talk Joe into a comeback there.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Frank trying to talk Joe into a comeback there.


Yeah fights with froch or cleverly would make warren froth at the mouth


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey I am not gonna watch the fights until tomorow afternoon so anybody looking to rinse if Cleverly wins I am not doing a @dftaylor and ducking the thread.

Enjoy.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> shut it you Fariyal Hater.


Go lick the atta off her face.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ovill/Enzo should be after this and then Smith/Buckland. 

These prospect/journeymen fights are always crap and pointless. But it's not as if Boxnation have anything else to show.


----------



## SAJB (Jun 13, 2013)

Ian John Lweis stoppage coming up. better than the fights so far.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Trippy said:


> What time does the Enzo fight start?


It's over IJL has already stopped it :lol:


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

The stoppage from the first fight still makes me laugh. Only IJL could do that.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

IJL looking lovingly into Enzo's eyes


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

When the Welsh sing they are incredible. I hope they do the anthem tonight!.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Even worse stoppage then i remember it being :lol: Absolutely shocking stuff :rolleyes


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Did anyone notice that there has been lack of footage in Atlantic city, missing iFilm bad, even Hearn said on that phone interview he should of brough iFilm out, im sick of being right.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Ovill/Enzo should be after this and then Smith/Buckland.
> 
> These prospect/journeymen fights are always crap and pointless. But it's not as if Boxnation have anything else to show.


You can do good prospect vs journeymen fights. But if you always get the same journeymens who only try to survive you always get shit fights.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Just when you thought the start of this card could not get any worse Paul Smith arrives to remind you it could have been worse :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Why's Bunce acting like Kovalev is been massively backed by HBO?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Tune


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Enzo keeping an eye out for IJL on his ring walk


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Why's Bunce acting like Kovalev is been massively backed by HBO?


Apparently the yanks are not even talking about Clev they don't see anything but a Kovalev win.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Has Ovil left the Shinfields?..

Edit: Nope but can't see the son..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Apparently the yanks are not even talking about Clev they don't see anything but a Kovalev win.


I don't think HBO are that fussed. If they were they'd demand the fight was in the US where Kovalev is based.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Apparently the yanks are not even talking about Clev they don't see anything but a Kovalev win.


Not like the yanks to completely dismiss a British fighter.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Genuinely excited for all of tonight's boxing. I have McKenzie KO, Smith UD, Clev UD then Geale UD... 

Missed this over the admittedly fairly short break over summer.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> I don't think HBO are that fussed. If they were they'd demand the fight was in the US where Kovalev is based.


I am just saying what Eddie Hearn told Kugan in that latest phone interview from Atlantic city.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Could be the last time we see Macca in the ring, guys.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Hey I am not gonna watch the fights until tomorow afternoon so anybody looking to rinse if Cleverly wins I am not doing a @dftaylor and ducking the thread.
> 
> Enjoy.


With full respect Rob, stop bringing that up like you've got any sort of point. I didn't "duck" any thread - it was as simple as I was out the night of the fight, I didn't watch it until the following day and I wasn't online for any length of time to post. You're just being a pathetic little baby over this.

*And I posted on here right after I watched it, just not ESB.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> I am just saying what Eddie Hearn told Kugan in that latest phone interview from Atlantic city.


:good

The Yank boxing writers are all certainly backing Kovalev, none of them give Cleverly a chance.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Roidill McKenzie.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ovill inside 3, Enzo will be cautious, gun shy I'd imagine.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Enzo to win this if he boxes his way out the first 3 rounds. I thought he looked good in the first fight. He wasnt phased by McKenzie.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll be surprised if Enzo gets past four rounds.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't blink!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ovil boxing a little more refined then he has before.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I really rate and like Gary Lockett as a trainer.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 big Ovil.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Is it the plan of Ovil to run around with his Hand that low??? i mean what the fuck?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rawlings all over Enzos cock. Completely ignored anything Mckenzie has done, bias is so strong.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what a round..2!!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Enzo is bulying the bully thus far and Ovil maybe thinking to much here.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Huge round for Enzo. Locketts advice has been spot on.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

why the fuck is ovill trying to box? he should put it on him and throw bombs.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Enzo looking pretty good!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

He's fucking Ovill now, and he would have done it that other night if it wasn't for that cunt IJL.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

ovill doesnt throw straight shots, keep ure hands to the side and you should be ok.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good fight this is. Another Enzo round for me, 2-1 Enzzzz


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Macca's doing a good job. He's disciplined and working that jab. He still looks petrified of anything coming at him, but he's being smart keeping so close on the ropes - Ovill can't get any leverage on his shots in that position.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ovil needs to jab his way in, instead of throwing wild haymakers and lungin forward.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Enzo trying to sap Ovil's energy by leaning on him. Ovil isn't a thinking fighter so this is tough for him because Enzo is fighting a very basic but effective fight. Ovil may need to hit body more and to draw counters by sitting at end of Enzo's jab. Enzo can throw lazy jabs at times..

So far Enzo winning for me.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Enzo is the classier. Just needs to make sure he doesnt smother his work. Keep banging in the bodyshots.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Enz guarding his horse chin.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

How is there a boxer on that Level running around with his lands low 90% of the time? I could understand it if you have great Reflexes and movement. But Ovil hasnt. Strange.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

3-1 Enzo, nice action.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd be chuffed for Enzo if he does it. Obvious confidence issues there but he's boxing very well. Hurting Ovil to body...

Ovil still dangerous because Enzo is fighting within range and can switch off at times when throwing.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Berliner said:


> How is there a boxer on that Level running around with his lands low 90% of the time? I could understand it if you have great Reflexes and movement. But Ovil hasnt. Strange.


He's making himself vulnerable to get Macarinelli to overcommit and leave openings. I don't think macarinelli looks really great McKenzie should fight smarter, throw body shots and more jabs and straights if he does that Macarinelli will probably leave openings and he seems pretty fragile even if he doesn't get rocked every punch that lands shakes him up a lot he should retire after this fight or have a farewell fight after this


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I really don't enjoy watching Enzo fight any more. If he was refused a license, I wouldn't be bothered, honestly, because of how bad his chin has become. I worry for his health, but he's doing alright here so far. Hopefully it continues.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

3-2 Enzo


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ovil round there. Did a pretty good job of boxing off the back foot there.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Good round from Ovill - nice jab and countering Macca on the way in. Strange that the commentators seems to ignore that though!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Tight round Rawling?? Fucking idiot. Mckenzie clearly won that.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

"Ovill nicked it" ... enzo did fuck all.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Good round from Ovill - nice jab and countering Macca on the way in. Strange that the commentators seems to ignore that though!


Well they are Enzos mates after all.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cracking body shot!!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

3-3 some close rds there


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ovil punching in 1's isn't helping his cause. Enzo's doing good work to the body but has to make sure he throws it behind a jab. Pace has dropped a little bit and rounds are kinda tightening up and becoming a what you like fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bad round for enzo, took some solid blows and folding.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Big round for Mckenzie.

4-3 Ovil.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

4-3 Ovil


----------



## tam83 (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone know if this is on the radio tonight? Having trouble getting it anywhere.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell is it scary when Enzo gets hit. His head snaps so far back.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Is scary how whenever Enzo gets hit clean his head snaps back like that, hard to watch.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Enzo was smarter then he's ever been there. He'd normally fire back right away or just fall apart but he kept it together and did a smart enough job of seeing round out. Massive moment for Ovil who now seems to of caught second wind, landed his best shot and Enzo is now showing his fatigue. 

That's why i said Ovil needs to stay at end of Enzo's jab. Counter right hand over top has done Enzo in past.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Fuck one of those commentators is biased as hell. Horrible to listen to!


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Enzo has a bobble head when he gets tagged with a big shot it goes everywhere


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

damn Enzo about to get sparked out..


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Ovil has got a second wind


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quality round, ill give that Enzo, really dug deep and landed the harder punches.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

props to enzo for coming back with that hurrah..Ovil looks more fresh and still has the pop to stop enzo.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd go for Ovil to get stoppage in next two rounds with left hook. Enzo looking dog tired but he came back and may of just got his second wind right at end of round there. We shall see..

But Enzo got some bottle boys. Class guy..


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

4-4 that last one was great


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Enzo is showing bottle and heart,looks like his last stand this


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

What fucking fight is Barry Jones watching?


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Enzo has actually taken some big shots tbf.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

McKenzie needs to throw body shots and jabs. Whenever Macarinelli opens up mcKenzie needs to punch with him if he does that I'm pretty sure he could stop Macarinelli. Macarinelli has heart but he shouldn't be fighting anymore I'm worried about his health


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol @ calzaggy's sons..spitting image of dad!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Got in at round 4 and Enzo was looking knackered then, looks there for the taking his legs stiffen everytime he gets clocked hard


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Enzo really digging deep here, putting his heart and soul into it.

5-4 Enzo!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Enzo is just coming, man. Good round for him.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

5- 4 Enzo those lefts did it for me


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Might be the swansong for both men this i feel...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Enzo fighting fire with fire. We've seen this before. Just has to make sure he's full concentrating. Ovil needs to up it here or faces losing his titles.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Last chance Enzo.

Good to see him dig his feet in and make a stand tonight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Enzo!!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Enzo catching almost all of his work on the gloves. Another good round.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Enzo showing so much heart here. He wants this so bad..

Ovil to!. Quality fight. Lockett has to be careful telling Enzo to throw more..


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

6 - 4 Enzo just keep that fucking guard up!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

6-4 Enzo.

Enzo looks like the one prepared to give everything here, on the other hand Mckenzie doesn't. That could be the difference here.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Its been a cracking fight whatever really. Argument for a 3rd fight


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Checking in. Enzo is showing some balls


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Come on Mac!!


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

What a finish!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Wooooooooooooh!!!!!!!!!

Wicked!!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Enzo showing so much heart here. He wants this so bad..
> 
> Ovil to!. Quality fight. Lockett has to be careful telling Enzo to throw more..


Spot on!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

FUCKING YES!!! KTFO! Yeah boy.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

What a stoppage! Well done, Enzo!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssss enzooooooooooooo


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

There we go


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking Finish!!!!!!


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Wowzers. What a shot.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Great fight well done Enzo I called it you earnt me a bit of money


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Enzoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Tizer all round!!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Well done Enzo!!. Proud of him really am..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Well done Enzo:happy


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes enzo! What a punch!


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Good thing Enzo didn't land that last left hook.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Bless! What a fight and stoppage was splendid.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Way to go Enzo!!!!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Cracking uppercut. Mckenzie was out


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What a finish, what a performance. Showed so much heart there. Would like to see him retire after this, better leaving the game on a high.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

was rooting for ovile but good finish


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

I bet Ian john Lewis feels more a prick than before!!!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

British stoppage


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Well done Enzo!!. Proud of him really am..


Gotta be part of your thread! It fits it brilliantly.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

will warren push for a 3rd match?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Enzo looks like a boiled lobster


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Enzo's dad will be looking down a very proud man. 

Ovil i think wanted the binding on glove looked at cos of being really tired. I think Enzo's pressure broke him but that uppercut was a peach and lucky ref stepped in when he did. That was like Holt vs Torres II.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Very good fight and brilliant stoppage. I hope Enzo considers retirement after this because he doesn't need to prove anything else and it'd be a cracking way to go out.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Great finish to a slugfest, congratulations to Enzo... Well deserved.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

If the other 2 fights are as good as that, we're in for a good night.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Gotta be part of your thread! It fits it brilliantly.


Defo mate :good.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Performance from Enzo!!!!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Cracking scrap Enzo showed so much heart there!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This could potentially be the best card of the year domestically. Enzo fight was a cracker, Smith Buckland and Clev Kovalev should be class.


----------



## the iron sheik (Jul 26, 2013)

well done big Enzo....but time to call it a day, go out on a high!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

That was more then just a title for Enzo. That was a massive mental victory.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

"There isn't the demand for boxing Wales" - Edward John Hearn


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Chuffed for enzo. Also chuffed for myself as I've got a bowl of cold rice pudding and peanut butter @Ilesey


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Fight Of The Year.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking forward to Buckland vs Smith. Heard Gallagher and Smith will try to replicate Murray vs Buckland by coming forward and meeting Buckland head on. 

Buckland for me will be to much for Smith in the end. But we shall see. One wrong already :lol:.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

People underestimate Big Enzo but think has something to offer 175. He's fought some top guys in his career. 

Put Enzo in with Fonfara


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Looking forward to Buckland vs Smith. Heard Gallagher and Smith will try to replicate Murray vs Buckland by coming forward and meeting Buckland head on.
> 
> Buckland for me will be to much for Smith in the end. But we shall see. One wrong already :lol:.


He's trying to kid the public on I think. No way hell meet Buckland centre ring and have it out with him, if he does he's gonna take a beating.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bloody hell Kovalev already gloved up. 

Cleto Reyes on. Oh boy it's going to be a war..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith coming in to Mr Brightside! :happy


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He's trying to kid the public on I think. No way hell meet Buckland centre ring and have it out with him, if he does he's gonna take a beating.


Just something i've heard from person around someone sparring him mate.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr Brightside as an entrance song? naa lad. EVT points deduction already.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Buckland! So underrated, G.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Clev may taste canvas once or twice, but will outwork Kovalev.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Just something i've heard from person around someone sparring him mate.


I hope he does, will hand G-Buck the win  Hope you're well mate.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Buckland so unfashionable but that's his quality. A grafter!.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I hope he does, will hand G-Buck the win  Hope you're well mate.


:lol: Me to mate, Heard it wasn't working out to well but we shall see. Going to be a good-un. WAR G-Buck!. I'm good bro bit nervous about the Barker fight must say. Yourself?.


----------



## the iron sheik (Jul 26, 2013)

Buckland will smash him :smile


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Buckland should win this to big and to strong for Smith imo


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I think Clev may taste canvas once or twice, but will outwork Kovalev.


:deal

Clev needs to be cautious for a few rounds, once he warms up the second half of the fight is his IMO.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Me to mate, Heard it wasn't working out to well but we shall see. Going to be a good-un. WAR G-Buck!. I'm good bro bit nervous about the Barker fight must say. Yourself?.


I'm sound pal, I'm confident Darren will do the job, great guy. Still nervous though, hope he doesn't get injured!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I'm sound pal, I'm confident Darren will do the job, great guy. Still nervous though, hope he doesn't get injured!


:good Me to mate. He's got to leave it all out there tonight but hopefully lord willing he will come through it in good health and new world champion.

Rawling :lol: Smith was with Joe G when Selby sparked his ras!.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith round, even though the cunt is holding all the time as usual.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This is why i say Smith is sponsored by Huggies. Absolute hugger.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Excellent corner work from Gallagher.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What are these guys on. Smith's work is much better.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

What a great fight the first was. Good win for enzo and won me some nice dollar.

Don't have a bet on this one but I have bets on the following:

Geale any method
Cleverly rounds 1-12 any method
Cleverly or Kovalev under 6 rounds
Kovalev, Maccarinelli, Barker, Martinez accumulator.

most of the bets I do are based on value and I'm already up for tonight now because of enzo winning. So any of these come in it's a happy bonus  especially if by some chance cleverly wins inside 6 rounds!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Buckland needs to work the body!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Smith boxing a little to upright for me. Buckland taking that round by pushing Smith back and getting motor going.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Impressed with the start Smith has made here. Thinking about his boxing a lot more than previous.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

stream me lads???


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I think I've been seeing different fights from the BN team tonight!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Buckland is all work rate. I like Smith's work.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Buckland round. 2-1. Pressure and work up close is doing the job. Smith a little hesitant at times and little tall. Not feinting or countering as well as commentators are saying IMO.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

2-1 Smith, boxing nicely.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

That was one peach of a right by Smith. Picking his shots very well.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What's the story about Buckland being weight drained? Doesn't look right to me, maybe it's just ring rust.. Smith boxing nicely.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Nip and tuck. Smith round. 

Buckland needs to jab more. Downstairs and upstairs. I think Buckland's doing well enough. Smith as well having moments.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Smith can win this fight if he continues to box smart and pick Buckland off. I wonder how accurate Gallagher is with his view that Buckland will tire in the final third of the fight?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Boooooooom! What a punch!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

That was a unbelievable KO. Sheer class Smith.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

KTFO. Wow, damn.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

What a shot


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Fucking hell.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Dear lord. DAMN!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn! Sweet uppercut


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

What a punch!


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

*Aye caramba!*


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

What. A. Finish.

Superb display from Smith. Well impressed


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Finally Smith shows his pedigree


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

fuck that!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wow mama..

something like paq-hatton
marquez -paq


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

fucking hell


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Missed it. But Smith was boxing really well I thought. The right hand he landed in previous round was perfect timing.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I had Smith winning all the rounds up till then. I think Smith showed his good timing and shot selection very well there. Hope Buckland is ok.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Also nice to see Smith not celebrating while Buckland was still down. He boxed very well tonight.


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Holy. Cow.

Superb, Smith.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh, wowzers. What a right hand. I was backing Buckland here as well. Smith just seemed to have the better timing.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Must say Tony Borg's corner tonight was rather odd. Gallagher was very tactical and Smith showed class there in the finish and victory. 

Thank the Lord Buckland's fine!.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

That was a gorgeous shot.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

That just shows Smith can bang a bit, Buckland has a very good chen.

Shocked by this tbh, Buckland looked poor but that could have been due to Smith putting in a stellar performance.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit I got that wrong,great punch from Smith.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Both favourites stopped so far tonight...


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

went down like Pacquiao, phenomenal punch.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Maybe 130 is Smith's weight lads. Seems to be punching hard now.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> Also nice to see Smith not celebrating while Buckland was still down. He boxed very well tonight.


You actually saw him gesturing to Paul and Joe G to calm down. Sheer class


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Frustrated that i didnt back SMiths power at SFW considering Buckland was taking heavy licks from Murray at LW


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Smith will probably never land a more beautiful punch in his entire career. Stunning.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I keep on mentioning Gallagher tonight but he is a brilliant trainer. Regardless of how skilled his fighters are, they will always have a shot because of the excellent tutelage they're under. He's clearly the best trainer in Britain aside from McCracken, I think.

Well done to Smith. Very good win for him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Both favourites stopped so far tonight...


Does this mean Kovalev gets banjo'd :hey


----------



## the iron sheik (Jul 26, 2013)

well fuck me...didont see that coming! well done Smith


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Smith looked class tonight, peach of a punch to end it too


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Why does Barry Jones keep saying its a left hook :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Gallagher Gym shining again..

I think Joe deserves massive credit.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks for the pms guys, guru wasnt workin for me.

What a peach of a shot fuckin hell from Smith.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Does Jones keep calling it a left-hook?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Up to Liam to do the hatrick now


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Has Bunce hit puberty?


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow what a shot. Smith needs to stick to his boxing showed some real class at times tonight.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Kovalev vs Cleverly next ??


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Gallaghers gym is really buzzing.

Still can't stand Ste Smith for his post fight comments about Selby, said he was in a different league to him, yet got sparked :lol:


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

How do people see Smith Sykes going then as thats next?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Joe Gallagher isn't half an attention-seeker. Why do they always interview him post-fight when he's not the one who's fought?


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Joe Gallagher deserves credit too his boxers have really improved from couple of years back. Still can't listen to him talk like.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vic said:


> Kovalev vs Cleverly next ??


Yes mate.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Francis has lost a bit of weight there well done Francis


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Francis is becoming a better talker than he used to be a couple years back.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

wrimc said:


> How do people see Smith Sykes going then as thats next?


Great fight, wouldn't be surprised if Smith knocks him out after that performance.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Is Paul Smith tryna shag that ring post?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Francis is becoming a better talker than he used to be a couple years back.


Yah, he used to look so nervous. Hope he's not as scummy as his dad.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Joe always looks like he has had a tough life, someone buy the man a decent razor ffs. Rant over.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Great fight, wouldn't be surprised if Smith knocks him out after that performance.


Agreed, mate. I'd pick Smith to stop Sykes.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Post Box said:


> Is Paul Smith tryna shag that ring post?


:lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bunce: "Amazingly Cleverly is the underdog". Its hardly earth shattering news Steve.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

wrimc said:


> How do people see Smith Sykes going then as thats next?


Smith will have a bit to much skill for Sykes but Gary will put up a good effort


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Must be serious money piling on Nathan. He's now slight fave on Paddy Power


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Bunce does seem to take Clev being underdog as some kind of personal insult.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Going by the last two results, Clev should win by brutal uppercut.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Two Uppercut KO's. Is another KO coming. 

Here we go!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking Tom Jones :rofl


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I think it will be a Close and brutal fight.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Possibly worse than bass hunter


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

This is going to be a classic I fancy.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Hereeee we gooooooo!


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

hope this goes a few rounds here, I'd love to see a war!


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

With 60m people in the country you would think we could find a couple of MCs better than Burdis and McDonnell!


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Not the biggest Clev fan but i want him to win....


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Another gay entrance from Clev


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Gayest. Entrance. Ever.

Even giving it the fist pump.


----------



## tam83 (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone know if this is in the radio??


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Basshunter all round


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

fuck that Music.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

:-(


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

...but he’s such a headband wearing bellend.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Come on kovalev


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Dance music from 2002, a headband and high shorts...Kovalev is fucked.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Would love to see Kovalev splatter Clev, can't see it though. Clev wins on points 7-5/8-4, then cue everyone to say 'Kovalev was a hype job'


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

thought the fight was going to decision so took a quick shit.

smith knocked him out cold? 

wow


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm nervous


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

This has an early Koalev win written all over it :-(


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

That fucking headband


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Burdis you idiot there's no such place as Kevin Forest.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Bill Just hung himself.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

After that entrance I want Kovalev to win.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh God no the anthems


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> Dance music from 2002, a headband and high shorts...Kovalev is fucked.


:lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Why does Clev do this to people. It's like he trolls the ring entrance art form.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Rocky 4 comes to mind here


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

hellsbells said:


> Burdis you idiot there's no such place as Kevin Forest.


:rofl


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

This could be a watered down Uzzy Ahmed type fight.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

a bit too enthusiastic there, needs to keep calm. I'm actually worried for his health if it all goes tits up


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Rape. So much Rape.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I do love the Russian anthem


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

So the fuck is Courtney Hamilton? Didn't even know Wales had a national anthem :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

I bet Calzaggy takes that bird to his hotel room tonight.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Bill Just hung himself.


The rope broke.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Clev needs to take a few deep breaths and focus on fighting his fight.

I'm pumped for this


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

What a woman.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

damn is this english? I cant understand one word... of that Anthem.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Look at Clev's expression when he's wearing that headband; it's like he'd give anything to be able to bum himself.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

How is the UK one country when Scotland,England and Wales have own national anthems?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Fwanks fist bumps :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> The rope broke.


:lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> How is the UK one country when Scotlland,England and Wales have own national anthems?


Because Germany is a shit country you fucking spastic.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Really hope clev can beat this guy and shut the naysayers up, real ask though


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I cant believe the repeated low fist pumps and biting his first lip when he was doing it.

Short shorts.

Pacquiao headband.

Fake tan.

Manicure + Pedicure.

Head and shoulders 2 in 1.

Spray bottle.

:suicide


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking Terry O'Connor refereeing. Watch for another British stoppage.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

FUCKING WAR Krusher!!!!!!!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Please take that smug look off his face Kov plzzzzzz


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Kovalev! Clev gonna win though.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

theres a reason Sergey chose Nathan and not Bernard, especially when Sergey had a a mando shot with the ibf


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

hellsbells said:


> Look at Clev's expression when he's wearing that headband; it's like he'd give anything to be able to bum himself.


:lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

It's destiny or destruction.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

12downfor10 said:


> Because Germany is a shit country you fucking spastic.


Sorry I get confused.
Didnt recently Scotland play vs England? How does that work out?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Kovalev not intimidated at all.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Cleverly will be on Strictly Come Dancing wearing the Women's clobber.

Cha cha cha.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nathan has the speed advantage.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Golovkin is Russian now? Fuck off Rawlings you dickhead . Cleverly's getting stopped here


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Kovalev.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Nathan didn't even throw.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Fuckin cunt commentator calling GGG russian.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

0:1 Kovalev.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cleverly can survive the early rounds...lets see how Kovalev looks in round 7,8,9 ect.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Clev can maybe avoid to give the first two or three rounds away. kov looks settled in there though.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Not sure if that's a good round for Cleverly. He doesn't land anything but doesn't get hurt. But must say Cleverly didn't really open up but yet got hit a fair bit already. 

Kovalev finding holes around and through guard. He changes levels and angles well and this is the major issues for Nathan.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Cue Vince Cleverly in the corner in a few rounds. 'You see Nathan, he's not a machine, he's a man!'


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Kovalev. Oh Rawling, Golovkin isn't Russian and you are a fucktard.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Kovalevs first round. Cleverly hardly threw anything


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Kov. 

CHB just gave me a database error too...


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

hellsbells said:


> Look at Clev's expression when he's wearing that headband; it's like he'd give anything to be able to bum himself.


Not able to watch the fight, but comments like this on this thread are giving me great amusement. Keep 'em up.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Kov 2-0


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Cleverly already taking some punishment.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

20-18 Kovalev. Cleverly showing decent defence for once, needs to start letting his shots go ow.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

2-0 Kovalev. Would love to see Cleverly showboat like he did in that round and get sparked


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

2-0 Kovalev, but the Russian isn't having the sort of impact he has so far in his career.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Kovalev outworking Clev atm.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Clev trying to drain Kov and take this deep


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

So far Kovalev is showing he's as good and if not better then they said he was. Very classy so far. 

Cleverly even when doing macho stuff wasn't as vibrant as he has been. He's taking a few to many for my liking and fights not a high pace yet. I don't think this bodes well...


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I really hope the cut isn't going to be the reason kovalev loses this one


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

20-18 Kov. I can't believe Clev is actually just going to stand there and hope Kovalev gets tired.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

2-0 but Kovalev's on the way to gassing.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Clev doesn't like Kovalev's power.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

The danger is if Kovalev don't get tired, I think Nathan can only do this for a couple more before he'sggoing to have to do something


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahahahah get down Clev!


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Kovalev's technique is superb. Even if Cleverly gets by the first few rounds, what does he have to beat this guy?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

stoppage coming soon.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Wish he's stop fucking showboating, serves the silly cunt right.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Cleverly. Fucked.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh dear...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Kovalev is destroying him. Cleverly should be pulled here..


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Clev is fucked.

Terry O'Conner hahahahaa.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Fucking BULLSHIT refereeing!! Horrible


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Clev looks fucked, this isn't going much longer. Impressive there from Kov.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank fuck. I've gone big on Kov KO 4-6. O'connor was as hard as a rock to stop that and fuck me over.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lol thats classic terry o connor


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Clev down twice, saved by the bell there. Panic in the corner!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

:rofl the ref helped Clev to get back to the corner


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

A simple LOL will suffice.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't think he's gonna recover from this, his legs looked all over the place.

Kovalev should finish him here


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck sake.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Shit.
Where does that power come from?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Well done @robpalmer135 - you got that one spot on!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Kovalev might hit as hard p4p as Deontay Wilder


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Fucking YES


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Well that was piss easy


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Kovalev is an animal, another Golovkin.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Offfttt Cleverly looks absolutely fucked.

Russian is very, very impressive.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

That was a masterful display of being hit without hitting.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

No Basshunter and a headband for Bill. Should have been pulled in between the rounds, he was out on his feet. His dad should have stepped in and protected his son.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow!

Very impressed with Kovalev. He destroyed Cleverly.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

That wasn't Kovalev being brilliant, that was mainly Cleverly being overrated and a bit shit.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

There were a lot of illegal shots there.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Too much power - phenomenal. Have to wonder what path Cleverly takes to a world title again now... bad decision to face Kovalev at a time where he would have gotten little credit had he beat him.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

crazy power

cleverly never had a chance what was old fish eyes thinking


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Fucking knew he'd get blasted. Awful performance by Clev.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

He didn't just stop him he outboxed him, outfired him. The guys very good. Cleverly needs to evaluate things though. That was pretty poor from gameplan to the work in corner. 

I'd of pulled him, He sat on stool and looked gone. Dad's advice ''hold your hands up.'' well he's been doing that. 

Kovalev is a bad man. Very relaxed.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> There were a lot of illegal shots there.


I thought a few were behind the head but a lot of was down to Clev ducking down a lot.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Granite chin? Get the fuck out of here Barry jones, first puncher that hit him he folded.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

What’s next for Clev?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I was pretty confident in Kovalev and for good reason he's a top 3 LHW. Maybe a fight with Dawson next? Or right away a unification with the Stevenson-Cloud winner


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Damn
Kovalev is a beast 
Clev should have been more cagey


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

It was a case of be careful what you wish for..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

he wasnt even a mandatory

bet cleverly didnt even make 6 figures for that fight


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

It does simply point out that Nathan, talented as he is, needs a proper trainer to get the best out of him. I do think he was right to keep centre-ring and try and push the Russian back, but he opened up while his opponent was still fresh and paid the price. Great performance from Kovalev.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Claypole said:


> That wasn't Kovalev being brilliant, that was mainly Cleverly being overrated and a bit shit.


What?
Cleverly is a good fighter without any doubt. Kovalev just is a once in a generation talent.
Dude is the number one LHW.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Ahem..


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

have to laugh at bunce's prefight comments. "The Russians think they're coming over just to blast Cleverly out early and move on!!", he said, in indignation.

Kovalev is a complete machine. A bit embarrassing though, why go from Karpency to that monster, lack of top level experience showed there.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

faz said:


> Too much power - phenomenal. Have to wonder what path Cleverly takes to a world title again now... *bad decision to face Kovalev* at a time where he would have gotten little credit had he beat him.


It was Warren's way to get Clev on HBO I think. A gamble that didn't work out.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl

Fucking hilarious, showboating then gets battered :happy


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Wrong tactics from the Cleverly camp. Is it time to get rid of Vince?


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Claypole said:


> That wasn't Kovalev being brilliant, that was mainly Cleverly being overrated and a bit shit.


He was a bit shit tonight aye, just didn't stamp his authority at all.

Not the way to fight a puncher, letting Kovalev go at him from the off :bart


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Well done @robpalmer135 - you got that one spot on!


Agreed, fair play @robpalmer135 I called that one very wrong


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Can't believe they sent him out for the 4th. He needs to be getting rid of the idiot Dad.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I thought Cleverly would be at least competitive. But as soon the first clean hard shot landed everything was over. I also underrated Kovalevs power a bit. Lucky that he wasnt disqualified though... Hit Cleverly with two hard shots although he was on the ground. Poor Warren:lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

For me Cleverly started very tentative. He was already feeling the power and the difference in quality. Cleverly hasn't been operating at a high enough level as a world champion and this has been issue. He felt the shots early, he didn't impose himself on Kovalev and didn't land in first round. He allowed Kovalev to settle and Kovalev was just taking his time and landing pretty much every shot in first round land on body, arms to head. All heavy shots. 

Ingram Jones was right Cleverly isn't a fighter able to adapt and that was problem. Brought pellets to a gun fight. 

Feel bad for Clev he's got massive heart and ability but he's got to take a look at things and try rebuild..

Bunce and bloody rematches. Shut up you mug..


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Havik said:


> It was Warren's way to get Clev on HBO I think. A gamble that didn't work out.


Yeah I know that, I was pointing out the obvious that it turned out to be a bad decision!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Who is the Scottish guy who's interviewing Kovalev, he's fucking awful.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I like Kathy Duva. Always seems happy and seems to have a few gems now and then.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't rule out a rematch :happy Bunce you dunce! 

Clev got outboxed, outfoxed and pasted, Kovalev is a really good fighter


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bunce: "Don't rule out a rematch" I fucking hope not for Cleverly's sake


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I thought Cleverly would be at least competitive. But as soon the first clean hard shot landed everything was over. I also underrated Kovalevs power a bit. Lucky that he wasnt disqualified though... Hit Cleverly with two hard shots although he was on the ground. Poor Warren:lol:


It was a combination of Nathan leaning into that first uppercut as much as his chin being outright poor. But he's clearly not made of steel as some believed. Kovalev was throwing those shots because Nathan kept rolling and ducking, so he probably didn't realise his prey was on the floor.

On a separate note: Kathy Duva is a lovely person.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

God damn that was a classy display from Kovalev. 

Look forward to seeing who he goes after next. Credit to Cleverly for taking the fight I actually thought it's be a close fight but Kovalev just looked on another level tonight.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Bunce wants to see Cleverly killed, a rematch really? :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> For me Cleverly started very tentative. He was already feeling the power and the difference in quality. Cleverly hasn't been operating at a high enough level as a world champion and this has been issue. He felt the shots early, he didn't impose himself on Kovalev and didn't land in first round. He allowed Kovalev to settle and Kovalev was just taking his time and landing pretty much every shot in first round land on body, arms to head. All heavy shots.
> 
> Ingram Jones was right Cleverly isn't a fighter able to adapt and that was problem. Brought pellets to a gun fight.
> 
> ...


:lol: Dnt rule out a rematch, hilarious.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I like Kathy Duva. Always seems happy and seems to have a few gems now and then.


she's always first to run in front of a camera though


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Hope Stevenson-Bellew winner faces these guys.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats to Kov!


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought It might have been a little bit more competitive but knew this would happen as nothing against Clev but he's opponents at World Level have been a bit shite this was a big step up and he got outclassed.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl
> 
> Fucking hilarious, showboating then gets battered :happy


You really are a fucking pathetic poster.

Bet you think Bellew would batter Kovalev do you? Nothing other than another Eddie Hearn cockmuncher, thats all you post on here.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Frank Warren looks to have fucked off home. He'll have a pair of high heels and lipstick on after that now. #Breakdown


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Clev vs enzo is pretty much nailed on now.

Clev was never gonna beat kovalev with vince as his trainer. his cornerwork at end of 3rd was shocking.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Kovalev sounds like a really nice guy, not the best English like but he's a top fighter, he's made my night.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

don't rule out a rematch between these 2, Bunce why did you let Warren buy you so bad? :-(


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bunce looks gutted he must know that its likely his wages are getting cut following this :lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Knew Kovalev was going to kick his ass, thought it would have went a few rounds extra though, this Russian is the truth!


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

:stonk

Thought Cleverly would box his way to a tight win but have no problem admitting I underestimated Kovalev's power and boxing ability. We've got a real life Drago on our hands.

Not much to say about Nathan's performance. You might argue Clev boxed far too cautiously but amping up the aggression would only have revealed Kov's power earlier. It felt like he brought a knife to a shoot-out...


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I made a comment the other day about Geale's workrate when talking about the Barker fight. Workrate is one thing but top quality opponents don't just stand there and eat punches for fun, they make their opponents cautious. The same happened tonight. Cleverly's workrate was supposed to work in his favour but he became inactive because Kovalev is a much bigger puncher and that made Cleverly into a nervous, tentative boxer who just didn't want to let his hands go. You can't just look at Cleverly's excellent workrate against Bellew or Murat and then assume he'll throw the same amount of punches against a guy like Kovalev. That's just not realistic. If Cleverly throws flurries against Kovalev, he's going to get hit back and Cleverly knows that if that happens, he's going to lose out because Kovalev has drastically more power than Cleverly does.

That's what played into Kovalev's hands in this fight. He can go in with massive confidence because he knows Cleverly isn't a puncher and won't trade shots with him. It makes him fearless. To beat a guy like Kovalev, you either need to be very hard to hit or you need to be able to fight fire with fire, and Cleverly will never be capable of doing either.

Kovalev was impressive. His power is legitimate, without question. He will walk through any of the best light heavyweights in the world, aside from Hopkins.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> You really are a fucking pathetic poster.
> 
> Bet you think Bellew would batter Kovalev do you? Nothing other than another Eddie Hearn cockmuncher, thats all you post on here.


Kovalev would ice Bellew in the same fashion as he did Cleverly. If all I post about is Eddie then why am I talking in this thread and bigging up Frank for putting on an excellent show, which it was.

Nice try though, go wipe you're tears away.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Warren "It was Cleverly's fault". Wants the credit when things go well, quick to pass the buck when they don't


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> she's always first to run in front of a camera though


She has a small promotional firm, that she managed to rebuild from nearly nothing after her husband died. She's gone about her promoting the right way, building local attractions and getting TV deals when she can. She knows that she has to make the most of her big moments, so don't be an ass and make out like she's some fame groupie.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

WTF were they thinking getting that fight!!!! Must be sinking in now, what a terrible decision.

There's a fine line between bravery and stupidity. Clev has been made to look properly retarded with how confident he was.

Anyone notice the quick dance move Kovalev pulled in answer to Cleverly's ludicrous showboating before he knocked him the fuck out? :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> she's always first to run in front of a camera though


:lol:. Never noticed that. Bit of a milf borderline gilf.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Clev vs enzo is pretty much nailed on now.


Agreed, I thought the same thing, seems very logical.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Poor Frank, looks like he wants to cry.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> It does simply point out that Nathan, talented as he is, needs a proper trainer to get the best out of him. I do think he was right to keep centre-ring and try and push the Russian back, but he opened up while his opponent was still fresh and paid the price. Great performance from Kovalev.


Agree with this, Cleverly for all his shortcomings is clearly talented and still young enough for a proper trainer to make an impression on him. As you've just highlighted he opened up too soon but i feel it was inevitable that he would be buzzed, stunned and hurt, if he had been taught discipline and had the whereabouts just to clinch and waste time he may have survived for bit longer.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: Dnt rule out a rematch, hilarious.


Guy is a utter dunce at times :lol:.

Warren is right in respects they allowed Kovalev to set himself. It was far to easy for Kovalev to settle down.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Bunce's mike strap looks like a comb-over, like the dude in the Hamlet ads.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Cleverly could be finished. He's a fighter who oozes confidence but after that he could be scarred mentally. He just got chewed up and spat out.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

bunce is more upset than warren :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Warren "It was Cleverly's fault". Wants the credit when things go well, quick to pass the buck when they don't


Em... it IS Cleverly's fault! Frank wasn't the guy dropping his hands at mid-range and inviting an uppercut, was he?

Clev wanted the fight, he felt they could win, and Frank got him it. Folk complain when British (and Warren) fighters don't take risks, then gouge them when they don't work out.

Mandanda is right - too long fighting mediocre opposition, which never forced Nathan to correct his flaws and develop his skills. As Barry pointed out, he was standing right in front of Kovalev and doing nothing to take the steam off of the Russian's shots.


----------



## the iron sheik (Jul 26, 2013)

Kovalev will clean out light heavy division, the guys a monster


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> What?
> Cleverly is a good fighter without any doubt. Kovalev just is a once in a generation talent.
> Dude is the number one LHW.


Kovalev is clearly a beast, but Cleverly was meant to be a world champ. He should have at least posed a few problems and asked a few questions. He knew what he was up against, should have shown at least a hint of his supposed talent.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Enzo's chin>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Clev's chin.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Those Russians...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Terrible match making there. If your gonna sell yourself out do it for big money, gt sparked for what probably aint that great a payday.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

the iron sheik said:


> Kovalev will clean out light heavy division, the guys a monster


Could be very much possible. I dont think the WBO mandatory (Brähmer) wants any part of Kovalev so the way for big fights is free. I just hope nobody is ducking him.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

the iron sheik said:


> Kovalev will clean out light heavy division, the guys a monster


I'd still pick Hopkins over him. And if Ward moves up, obviously.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Cleverly needs to change coach for sure, Gary Lockett would be the best bet


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Bunce sounds like he’s sunk 12 pints and is now the depressive drunk in the corner.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Em... it IS Cleverly's fault! Frank wasn't the guy dropping his hands at mid-range and inviting an uppercut, was he?
> 
> Clev wanted the fight, he felt they could win, and Frank got him it. Folk complain when British (and Warren) fighters don't take risks, then gouge them when they don't work out.
> 
> Mandanda is right - too long fighting mediocre opposition, which never forced Nathan to correct his flaws and develop his skills. As Barry pointed out, he was standing right in front of Kovalev and doing nothing to take the steam off of the Russian's shots.


I didn't say that it wasn't however if you read Frank's column this week where he basically self glorifies how well he has matched his fighters and how he always gets it right, well he fucked that up, would you say following that Frank match Cleverly well here?


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> don't rule out a rematch between these 2, Bunce why did you let Warren buy you so bad? :-(


bahahaha

definitely warrants a rematch....here's an undercard full of other highly anticipated rematches to be featured along with it: wilder vs harrison 2, price vs thompson 3, reese vs broner 2, gary lockett vs pavlik 2, ryan rhodes vs canelo 2


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

Why does the whole Boxnation team keep insisting on using the term 'World Class' and Nathan Cleverly in the same sentence?, They should be reported to trading standards for such scandalous lies.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Cleverly could be finished. He's a fighter who oozes confidence but after that he could be scarred mentally. He just got chewed up and spat out.


Give up :-(


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill after the fight was waved off..


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> bahahaha
> 
> definitely warrants a rematch....here's an undercard full of other highly anticipated rematches to be featured along with it: wilder vs harrison 2, price vs thompson 3, reese vs broner 2, gary lockett vs pavlik 2, ryan rhodes vs canelo 2


:lol:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Claypole said:


> Kovalev is clearly a beast, but Cleverly was meant to be a world champ. He should have at least posed a few problems and asked a few questions. He knew what he was up against, should have shown at least a hint of his supposed talent.


Why?
Kovalev just is THAT good.
I dont think Kovalev will have much problems with Stevenson or Hopkins either. People tend to hype up Hopkins because of his Cloud win. But Cloud vs Hopkins was a competitiv fight and Kovalev crushed the guy who absolutely schooled Cloud (Campilo). Cloud just is not any good.

And Stevenson has a punchers chance. But Kovalev is a much better boxer then Stevenson. Much better.

I dont think there is anyone in the LHW division who can take this guy in to deep waters.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Terrible match making there. If your gonna sell yourself out do it for big money, gt sparked for what probably aint that great a payday.


:deal


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Claypole said:


> Kovalev is clearly a beast, but Cleverly was meant to be a world champ. He should have at least posed a few problems and asked a few questions. He knew what he was up against, should have shown at least a hint of his supposed talent.


Not sure Clev being 'meant to be a world champ' means anything at all. He was possibly the least legitimate champ of recent times. Didn't beat a champ for the belt, didn't beat any former champs since. Has he beaten ANYONE who's been a world champion at some time or other? I mean; people (rightly) criticise the WBC Mexican connection, and the way guys like Chavez Jr and Canelo were gifted titles, but even they proved their legitimacy more than Clev did.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> I didn't say that it wasn't however if you read Frank's column this week where he basically self glorifies how well he has matched his fighters and how he always gets it right, well he fucked that up, would you say following that Frank match Cleverly well here?


I think it was a good match in terms of risk versus reward. If Clev had won he'd be on HBO, he'd be a legitimate top five fighter in a decent division, and most people would concede he was better than they'd thought. It was the first of his fights since Bellew I actually wanted to watch live.

Your point about Frank is a bit inaccurate:



> It's a precarious situation and I admit that I will be a tad nervous sat at ringside tonight. However in many instances in the past home grown favourites have defied popular opinion and triumphed in notably high risk fights. Styles, timing and home advantage are paramount.


All he says that when he's felt it was right, he's paid well to get his fighters all the advantages he can. He says he felt "quietly optimistic".

And he has a fairly decent record of knowing when to step his guys up, but no one is infallible in a game of inches like boxing. Amir Khan should have been able to make Breidis Prescott look foolish, but he stepped into range and got clipped. It's not Frank's fault that the guy couldn't live up to his potential.

Nathan needs to take responsibility for staying in cosy corner instead of working with a proper coach.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't think he'll work with Lockett. If he does the right thing and drops his father I've got a hunch he might give Peter Fury a call.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

icemax said:


> Give up :-(


It's a Price situation all over again. Crushing defeat could sap all his belief. And even if he does pick himself up he may just go in the who needs him club?


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Cleverly honestly is up there for worst title reign of all time.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Felix said:


> Not sure Clev being 'meant to be a world champ' means anything at all. He was possibly *the least legitimate champ of recent times*. Didn't beat a champ for the belt, didn't beat any former champs since. Has he beaten ANYONE who's been a world champion at some time or other? I mean; people (rightly) criticise the WBC Mexican connection, and the way guys like Chavez Jr and Canelo were gifted titles, but even they proved their legitimacy more than Clev did.


Nah Shumenov takes that place.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Felix said:


> ......, and the way guys like Chavez Jr and Canelo were gifted titles, but even they proved their legitimacy more than Clev did.


Thats [robably because they are several levels above him at the moment. Im disappointed because I thought that NC would give a better account of himself....Im going to put Price-Thompson 1 and 2 on now just to cheer myself up


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Can't believe you guys said Clev would withstand shots and win a UD!!!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Why?
> Kovalev just is THAT good.
> *I dont think Kovalev will have much problems with Stevenson or Hopkins either.* People tend to hype up Hopkins because of his Cloud win. But Cloud vs Hopkins was a competitiv fight and Kovalev crushed the guy who absolutely schooled Cloud (Campilo). Cloud just is not any good.
> 
> ...


And the hype-train begins in earnest.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> I dont think there is anyone in the LHW division who can take this guy in to deep waters.


You may well be right, but Nathan didn't even take him paddling, let alone deep waters.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> It's a Price situation all over again. Crushing defeat could sap all his belief. And even if he does pick himself up he may just go in the who needs him club?


Its hilarious how when fighters get beat they are all of a sudden finished....You are like Senna the Soothsayer :-( Go and watch Ernie Terrell - Bob Foster and then come back and say that you can't have a great career at LHW after being KTFO (not saying that Clev is anywhere near as talented as Foster BTW :hey )


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Felix said:


> Not sure Clev being 'meant to be a world champ' means anything at all.


You're right, but it should do.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Kovalev would ice Bellew in the same fashion as he did Cleverly. If all I post about is Eddie then why am I talking in this thread and bigging up Frank for putting on an excellent show, which it was.
> 
> Nice try though, go wipe you're tears away.


No your just laughing at Cleverly getting battered, Kovalev would batter any LHW going IMO with that power.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

Wiirdo said:


> Cleverly honestly is up there for worst title reign of all time.


He's certainly up there with Zsolt Erdei's reign of WBO terror at 175.


----------



## lirva1 (Aug 16, 2013)

can someone make a gif of that kovalev dance and then KTFO of cleverly LOL


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lockett is a loyal guy IMO. Cleverly and Enzo have beef. Isn't good for gym having guys who can't work together etc. They'd need to work at different times and i'm not sure Gary's down for all the who ha.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Can't believe you guys said Clev would withstand shots and win a UD!!!


Well many thought it would be at least a competitive fight for some rounds. I didnt thought that Kovalev would win over Cleverly just like he did against WHite, Campillio and basically almost every other Opponent he has faced, First two round werent bad he didnt took any big shots... but as soon the first hard shot landed it was over. I thought Cleverly would be able to take at least some shots. I didnt thought that the first hard shot would basically end everything.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hopkins would be the ultimate test for Kovalev, Bernard would be favourite for me. I'd give Stevenson an outside chance of sparking Kovalev tbh, Kovalev is way too open to the counter when he's letting his shots go. At times walks forward throwing combo's with his chin in the air, a smart counter puncher can beat him, not saying Stevenson is up too the task though, he just has the power to banjo anyone.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Why would clev go into the "who needs him club"? no way.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

icemax said:


> Its hilarious how when fighters get beat they are all of a sudden finished....You are like Senna the Soothsayer :-( Go and watch Ernie Terrell - Bob Foster and then come back and say that you can't have a great career at LHW after being KTFO (not saying that Clev is anywhere near as talented as Foster BTW :hey )


Who the fuck is Senna the Soothslayer? Fuck it, I don't care.

Cleverly may able to come back but it's long climb. Top LHs have no reason to fight him now, he doesn't have a belt as a bargaining chip and he has a style that will give them problems. People will likely just stay clear and use the "he got exposed, he's not worth my time" as the excuse. He'll likely fight Enzo in a battle of Wales next. After that I'm not sure, maybe Bellew rematch or perhaps Chad Dawson is Frank can afford him? Apart from that I'm having trouble picturing what he should do next.


----------



## the iron sheik (Jul 26, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Could be very much possible. I dont think the WBO mandatory (Brähmer) wants any part of Kovalev so the way for big fights is free. I just hope nobody is ducking him.


 everybody will duck him, just demolished clev without getting out of second gear! that was a statement of intent, think Hopkins could take him a few more rounds than cleverly managed because he has got better ring smarts, he wouldn't just stand there and get bludgeoned,


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> And the hype-train begins in earnest.


Im going to pick anyone against Hopkins now, sooner or later Im bound to be right. The bloke is only a couple of years younger than me for fuck sakes and me and my Mrs were talking about my funeral arrangements down the pub this afternoon :-(


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Yep, "Let's fucking have him club" if anything

Powder puff puncher, can't really box, walks in straight lines and shakier beard than advertised, yeah he's a regular Miguel Vasquez or Carlos Molina :lol:


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

lirva1 said:


> can someone make a gif of that kovalev dance and then KTFO of cleverly LOL


You mean the last lineal champ at LHW?

**PS fuck off :deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> No your just laughing at Cleverly getting battered, Kovalev would batter any LHW going IMO with that power.


That's fair enough, but I can't stand Cleverly, the whole Bandana, Basshunter, showboating thing isn't up my street. Saying that I picked him to beat Kovalev, how wrong I was.

I'd give Hopkins the very slight edge of beating Kovalev, even though he's practically a grandad. The old boy is unbelievably tricky.


----------



## lirva1 (Aug 16, 2013)

I bet Bellew has a smile on his face right now


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

the iron sheik said:


> everybody will duck him, just demolished clev without getting out of second gear! that was a statement of intent, think Hopkins could take him a few more rounds than cleverly managed because he has got better ring smarts, he wouldn't just stand there and get bludgeoned,


And Hopkins knows how to clinch wich is important against fighters like Kovalev. Still I dont see Hopkins winning. People are blended (like LuckyLuke said) by teh Cloud fight. Cloud isnt a great fighter. And the Cloud fight was competitive.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> And the hype-train begins in earnest.


Hopkins had a competitive against freaky Cloud.:lol: 
The guy who got absolutely schooled against Campilo. Campilo actually did better against Cloud then Hopkins.

If that fight ever will happen I will quote you.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Would love to see a Cleveryl-Bellew rematch next year. Both could be coming off knockout losses, even though I think Bellew has a fair chance of beating Stevenson.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

lirva1 said:


> I bet Bellew has a smile on his face right now


Why :huh


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Nah Shumenov takes that place.


Maybe, but at least Shumenov has beaten former beltholders and guys with some decent top-level experience, even if they were shot to shit when he fought them.



icemax said:


> Thats [robably because they are several levels above him at the moment. Im disappointed because I thought that NC would give a better account of himself....Im going to put Price-Thompson 1 and 2 on now just to cheer myself up


They're above him because they at least upped their opposition once they were title holders, something Cleverly really spectacularly failed to do.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

lirva1 said:


> I bet Bellew has a smile on his face right now


He said on twitter that he lost big Money on that fight so I doubt it. Kovalev proved him wrong big time. He thought Cleverly would win.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

bellew wont be laughing, it takes few quid off the payday if he fought him again.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

lirva1 said:


> I bet Bellew has a smile on his face right now


Maybe but he actually looks a complete tit. He was chatting about how Cleverly would beat Kovalev easily. That prediction looks proper stupid now.

I predicted Cleverly too, I just didn't quite believe in Kovalev's power like everyone was saying. I certainly do now though.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> *And Hopkins knows how to clinch *wich is important against fighters like Kovalev. Still I dont see Hopkins winning. People are blended (like LuckyLuke said) by teh Cloud fight. Cloud isnt a great fighter. And the Cloud fight was competitive.


Doesnt help. Kovalev doesnt falls into his shots. He doesnt give you the opportunity to clinch when you are hurt.
People say Cleverly cant clinch: Well Kovalev just dindt let Cleverly fuckin clinch him.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Clev was losing the fight but initially he was moving well and covering up well . He never risked throwing too much but was starting to make kovalev miss . Then he decided to stay in front of him .. Vince was shit , even dean Powell was not his usuall ott self


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Wallet

Watching MOTD, War Villa! Great win.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Would love to see a Cleveryl-Bellew rematch next year. Both could be coming off knockout losses, even though I think Bellew has a fair chance of beating Stevenson.


I also think so. But wait at the end it will be the same like today and we all look stuipid.:lol:


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

lirva1 said:


> I bet Bellew has a smile on his face right now


He'll actually be wondering why Clev went down so easily against Kovalev after taking his very own "bombs" in their fight. It won't occur to him that Kovalev punches much harder than himself...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think match making didn't help Cleverly. I'd of liked to of seen him in with Shumenov although have no clue what that guys doing right now. But in general i would of liked a few slicker and more awkward assignments for Cleverly. 

I don't think it was just the power tonight. Kovalev was to slick as well.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Hopkins had a competitive against freaky Cloud.:lol:
> The guy who got absolutely schooled against Campilo. Campilo actually did better against Cloud then Hopkins.
> 
> If that fight ever will happen I will quote you.


1 - Hopkins is nearly 50
2 - It wasn't competitive at all, Hopkins schooled the guy and reduced his workrate by half
3 - Even if that was true, A+B doesn't always = C


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Who the fuck is Senna the Soothslayer? Fuck it, I don't care.


Senna the soothsayer is the miserable old hag who roamed around shouting "We're all doomed" in "Up Pompeii", she was always wrong which for a soothsayer is pretty career limiting.



> Cleverly may able to come back but it's long climb. Top LHs have no reason to fight him now, he doesn't have a belt as a bargaining chip and he has a style that will give them problems. People will likely just stay clear and use the "he got exposed, he's not worth my time" as the excuse. He'll likely fight Enzo in a battle of Wales next. After that I'm not sure, maybe Bellew rematch or perhaps Chad Dawson is Frank can afford him? Apart from that I'm having trouble picturing what he should do next.


Fact of the matter is we don't know how he's going to react....He might implode like you suggest, or he might go away, rebuild and like Foster come back significantly better. We don't know. To write a fighter off after one, admittedly significantly bad, defeat is just a bit too premature in my view. If you go the mando route it doesn't matter if other fighters think that you are in the "Who needs him club", sooner or later they'll have to fight him.


----------



## the iron sheik (Jul 26, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I'd still pick Hopkins over him. And if Ward moves up, obviously.


 Yeah Hopkins would be a good shout with that hit and hold spoiling style he has developed, be ugly to watch mind! But those punches just looked fucking evil, don't think anybody could stand up to that for 12 rounds, he just bludgeoned cleverly into submission


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Doesnt help. Kovalev doesnt falls into his shots. He doesnt give you the opportunity to clinch when you are hurt.
> People say Cleverly cant clinch: Well Kovalev just dindt let Cleverly fuckin clinch him.


You're missing the point, Hopkins clinch game is literally ATG status :lol: Cleverly doesn't to now what to do when he's hurt.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Claypole said:


> He'll actually be wondering why Clev went down so easily against Kovalev after taking his very own "bombs" in their fight. It won't occur to him that Kovalev punches much harder than himself...


Bellew: See me, I ruined Cleverly's chin. My bombs, which I throw cause I'm an exciting fighter and I always come to fight, even when I box cautiously and tediously behind my jab, took all of the resistance out of Cleverly in time for Kovalev. So really, I beat Cleverly and Kovalev should thank me.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I actually thought of Bellew as Clev went down for final time. So much for your power Tony eh?..


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I think it was a good match in terms of risk versus reward. If Clev had won he'd be on HBO, he'd be a legitimate top five fighter in a decent division, and most people would concede he was better than they'd thought. It was the first of his fights since Bellew I actually wanted to watch live.
> 
> Your point about Frank is a bit inaccurate:
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly that Nathan has to take responsibility for his mistakes both in and out of the ring, his corner at the end of the third was a shambles. But I do not believe Frank would have taken this fight unless he was confident Clev would win, and I believe the risk was great for little reward, taking Kovalev as a voluntary was stupid I'm no Frank hater but Frank should hold his hands up.

I admit I thought Clev would win by taking Kovalev deep but his tactics ensured that was never going to happen and he has no one to blame but himself for that, but the fact that he was in there looking totally out of his depth is certainly not his fault alone, surely some of the blame has to lie with man who has guided his career.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Doesnt help. Kovalev doesnt falls into his shots. He doesnt give you the opportunity to clinch when you are hurt.
> People say Cleverly cant clinch: Well Kovalev just dindt let Cleverly fuckin clinch him.


If there's one thing guaranteed in a Hopkins fight, it's clinching. Cleverly doesn't have 10% of the ring savvy that Hopkins has, that's why he got tubbed so easily.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

the iron sheik said:


> Yeah Hopkins would be a good shout with that hit and hold spoiling style he has developed, be ugly to watch mind! But those punches just looked fucking evil, don't think anybody could stand up to that for 12 rounds, he just bludgeoned cleverly into submission


Hopkins is great at taking away a guy's major assets. The guys he struggles with are dynamic, athletic fighters with very fast hands - and even then he reduces them to landing fairly meaningless flurries.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You're missing the point, Hopkins clinch game is literally ATG status :lol: Cleverly doesn't to now what to do when he's hurt.


Yeah in his Long boxing time he was never stopped. He knows what to do to go 12 rounds against big Punchers... Problem is I dont think he still has the Tools. But he really should give Kovalev some rounds.

Man how big Hopkins legacy would be if he would win against Kovalev... Just imagin it. A nearly 50 year old dude beating a Monster Puncher and also skilled fighter like Kovalev...


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Felix said:


> They're above him because they at least upped their opposition once they were title holders, something Cleverly really spectacularly failed to do.


I completely agree with you


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> 1 - Hopkins is nearly 50
> 2 - It wasn't competitive at all, Hopkins schooled the guy and reduced his workrate by half
> 3 - Even if that was true, A+B doesn't always = C


It was a competitiv fight. And Cloud is absolutely shit. If you want to watch Cloud getting schooled watch Campilo vs Cloud.

I just dont see how Hopkins could trouble Kovalev. Hopkins can run all night long but Kovalev has very very fast feets and can throw big shots while moving. Very balanced too. Hopkins cant "out move" Kovalev.

Judges had it 116:112. And these were fair scorecards. In fact if you look up the RBRs most people gave Cloud 3-4 rounds.

If that fight ever happens (I dont think it will) you guys can quote me.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I also think so. But wait at the end it will be the same like today and we all look stuipid.:lol:


You're probably right but I just think Adonis is a one trick pony and if a solid fighter can fshow discipline against him they'll have success, where as Kovalev can box off the back foot and is a beast coming forward.

Bellew and Cleverly are so evenly matched, thought Bellew did enough to win first time around but it was close.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I dunno why people keep talking about Kovalev as in just his power. Cleverlys main strengths were his jab and workrate. Kovalev not only out powered him but through the 3 meaningful rounds (as in not the one where Nathan was already half Ko'd) Kovalev out worked him, out jabbed him and out punched him (head, body, full range of punches) - cleverly was massively out of his league in this one.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Warren "It was Cleverly's fault". Wants the credit when things go well, quick to pass the buck when they don't


B-b-but he had home advantage?

I'm guessing that was the reason he got stopped in the 4th and not the 1st round.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> B-b-but he had home advantage?
> 
> I'm guessing that was the reason he got stopped in the 4th and not the 1st round.


The ref actually stopped it in the 3rd round, but then allowed Clev to be saved by the bell.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Claypole said:


> He'll actually be wondering why Clev went down so easily against Kovalev after taking his very own "bombs" in their fight. It won't occur to him that Kovalev punches much harder than himself...


:lol:

So true. The guy actually truly believes he's got it all sussed, warra weapon.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Claypole said:


> The ref actually stopped it in the 3rd round, but then allowed Clev to be saved by the bell.


But Kovalev also was lucky. He hit Cleverly CLEARLY with two shots although Cleverly CLEARY was on the ground. Abraham got disqualified for that.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I dunno why people keep talking about Kovalev as in just his power. Cleverlys main strengths were his jab and workrate. Kovalev not only out powered him but through the 3 meaningful rounds (as in not the one where Nathan was already half Ko'd) Kovalev out worked him, out jabbed him and out punched him (head, body, full range of punches) - cleverly was massively out of his league in this one.


Not long ago people thought Cleverly would beat Hopkins. Now Hopkins comes out of retirement and beats the average Cloud in a competitiv fight and all of the sudded Hopkins is the best LHW in the world?

Kovalev has so fast feets you guys dont think he can keep up with 50 year old Hopkins? Movement is not a problem for Kovalev. He can throw big bombs while moving and keeps his balance.
You think Hopkins can use his nice parry tricks against this type of punching power? These shots still will get throught and they still will hurt.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Claypole said:


> The ref actually stopped it in the 3rd round, but then allowed Clev to be saved by the bell.


Yep, typical performance from one of our refs, I honestly believe most of them, definitely O'Connor and IJL don't know most of the rules or a just fucking corrupt. That was the same ref that stopped Calzaghe/Manfredo.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> But Kovalev also was lucky. He hit Cleverly CLEARLY with two shots although Cleverly CLEARY was on the ground. Abraham got disqualified for that.


I heard Rawlings say that in commentary but I didn't spot it, I am pissed so I probably missed it .


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ref was a fat dumb fuck

If enzo v clev gets made now at least it will make a little bit on sense as a good come back fight after a ko


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Berliner said:


> But Kovalev also was lucky. He hit Cleverly CLEARLY with two shots although Cleverly CLEARY was on the ground. Abraham got disqualified for that.


A disqualification would have been pointless. Clev was in the process of getting absolutely pasted, and the illegal blows made no difference to the outcome.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Yep, typical performance from one of our refs, I honestly believe most of them, definitely O'Connor and IJL don't know most of the rules or a just fucking corrupt. That was the same ref that stopped Calzaghe/Manfredo.


IJL has to be corrupt, did you see his house on Ringside. Best bit was him showing the cameras his dogs he said 'This ones name is Dizzee Waaascal' :lol:


----------



## Wooden Head Folly (Aug 17, 2013)

Claypole said:


> He'll actually be wondering why Clev went down so easily against Kovalev after taking his very own "bombs" in their fight. It won't occur to him that Kovalev punches much harder than himself...


I know can you imagine someone hitting HARDER than the 'Smashing Machine'

I was so stunned at this thought I started a thread:

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?16432-Do-You-Realise-What-This-Means

'BOMBER' my ar*e


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> It was a competitiv fight. And Cloud is absolutely shit. If you want to watch Cloud getting schooled watch Campilo vs Cloud.
> 
> I just dont see how Hopkins could trouble Kovalev. Hopkins can run all night long but Kovalev has very very fast feets and can throw big shots while moving. Very balanced too. Hopkins cant "out move" Kovalev.
> 
> ...


3-4 rounds is not "competitive" - it's a few rounds, and I found it hard to give him more than 2. It still means Hopkins took a minimum of 8 rounds - which is pretty comprehensive and "wide".

Cloud is not "shit" either. He's a solid fighter who would beat most guys in his division. If you're going to say Cloud's shit because Campillo beat him (although didn't on the cards you hold so dear regarding Hopkins-Cloud), then it means Kovalev's win over Campillo is basically a win over a guy who beat a shit fighter.

So basically you've contradicted your own argument so completely you might want to log off, have a think, then come back on when you can pull together a coherent line of debate.

Hopkins, one of the best technicians in the history of the sport, probably one of the three most "complete" boxers currently fighting can't "outmove" Kovalev? Ridiculous. Of course, Kovalev may be able to deal with that and he may find an answer to it, but Kovalev is not Ray fucking Leonard, is he?

This is a guy who disarmed Tito Trinidad (a MUCH better fighter than Kovalev will ever be), who mugged Winky Wright, who took away all of Kelly Pavlik's tools, who thumped Antonio Tarver around the ring, handled Jean Pascal comfortably, then absolutely schooled Tarvoris Cloud in a fight many thought he'd lose. And you think he can't deal with Kovalev?

That, my man, is hype.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> That's fair enough, but I can't stand Cleverly, the whole Bandana, Basshunter, showboating thing isn't up my street. Saying that I picked him to beat Kovalev, how wrong I was.
> 
> I'd give Hopkins the very slight edge of beating Kovalev, even though he's practically a grandad. The old boy is unbelievably tricky.


no worries mate, I just think its a shame for British boxing that Cleverly was so outclassed tonight

With hindsight for the money,coverage and level of opponent plus the fact he was unknown it really was a terrible fight to make as a voluntary defense.

Warren seen the HBO backing behind Kovalev and wanted some of the pie.

I've seen quite a bit of Kovalev and Im a fan, I've no doubt this guy will be in the Ring top 10 P4P in the near future


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Not long ago people thought Cleverly would beat Hopkins. Now Hopkins comes out of retirement and beats the average Cloud in a competitiv fight and all of the sudded Hopkins is the best LHW in the world?
> 
> Kovalev has so fast feets you guys dont think he can keep up with 50 year old Hopkins? Movement is not a problem for Kovalev. He can throw big bombs while moving and keeps his balance.
> You think Hopkins can use his nice parry tricks against this type of punching power? These shots still will get throught and they still will hurt.


Your post makes no sense when put with mine mate. I'd pick Kovalev over Hopkins. I'm just saying cleverlys downfall against the Russian wasn't just down to power.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> 3-4 rounds is not "competitive" - it's a few rounds, and I found it hard to give him more than 2. It still means Hopkins took a minimum of 8 rounds - which is pretty comprehensive and "wide".
> 
> Cloud is not "shit" either. He's a solid fighter who would beat most guys in his division. If you're going to say Cloud's shit because Campillo beat him (although didn't on the cards you hold so dear regarding Hopkins-Cloud), then it means Kovalev's win over Campillo is basically a win over a guy who beat a shit fighter.
> 
> ...


The guy is 50 years old. End of story.
And No: Cloud,Pascal and Pavlik are not even close in terms of boxing skill and punching power.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Claypole said:


> A disqualification would have been pointless. Clev was in the process of getting absolutely pasted, and the illegal blows made no difference to the outcome.


I agree. But in my opinion the "home ref" had a good Chance there. I was suprised that he didnt gave Cleverly more time to recover because of illegal blows.


----------



## the iron sheik (Jul 26, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Hopkins is great at taking away a guy's major assets. The guys he struggles with are dynamic, athletic fighters with very fast hands - and even then he reduces them to landing fairly meaningless flurries.


 Fingers crossed HBO and his promoters get him the big fights we all want to see, he seems like a nice bloke as well so good look to him!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Not long ago people thought Cleverly would beat Hopkins. Now Hopkins comes out of retirement and beats the average Cloud in a competitiv fight and all of the sudded Hopkins is the best LHW in the world?
> 
> Kovalev has so fast feets you guys dont think he can keep up with 50 year old Hopkins? Movement is not a problem for Kovalev. He can throw big bombs while moving and keeps his balance.
> You think Hopkins can use his nice parry tricks against this type of punching power? These shots still will get throught and they still will hurt.


You are doing yourself no favours here. Hopkins has "parry" tricks? Have you watched the same guy I have? The guy who whittles guys down until all their tools are gone? Who can fight everywhere in the ring and is almost always in position to punch?

Who's better than him, in reality based on who they've beaten?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> The guy is 50 years old. End of story.


And took away every tool Cloud had. At nearly 50 years old.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Kovalev is so much more than a 'puncher'. He looks so fluid when he moves and unloads, it all just looks so easy for him. Clev should have danced for the first half of the fight but Kov would probably have caught up with him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> 3-4 rounds is not "competitive" - it's a few rounds, and I found it hard to give him more than 2. It still means Hopkins took a minimum of 8 rounds - which is pretty comprehensive and "wide".
> 
> Cloud is not "shit" either. He's a solid fighter who would beat most guys in his division. If you're going to say Cloud's shit because Campillo beat him (although didn't on the cards you hold so dear regarding Hopkins-Cloud), then it means Kovalev's win over Campillo is basically a win over a guy who beat a shit fighter.
> 
> ...


Speaking that knowledge again :deal


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> You are doing yourself no favours here. Hopkins has "parry" tricks? Have you watched the same guy I have? The guy who whittles guys down until all their tools are gone? Who can fight everywhere in the ring and is almost always in position to punch?
> 
> Who's better than him, in reality based on who they've beaten?


Dude I'm not talking about the guy who beat Tito. This guy doesnt exist anymore.

This fight wont happen anyway.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> And took away every tool Cloud had. At nearly 50 years old.


So did Campillo.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone know what time the Barker/Geale fight is due might catch a couple hours kip.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> The guy is 50 years old. End of story.


He's not 50, he's 48, is IBF Champ, and scheduled for another defence. It's not "End of story", more like "Yet another chapter."


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Anyone know what time the Barker/Geale fight is due might catch a couple hours kip.


5 AM, it's always 5 AM.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> And took away every tool Cloud had. At nearly 50 years old.


It was cloud for fuck sake. Campillio did the same to him except in the first round of theire fight. Cloud never was and never will be something Special. there is a huge huge difference between Cloud and Kovalev.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Aint Atlantic City 2/3ish


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

the iron sheik said:


> Fingers crossed HBO and his promoters get him the big fights we all want to see, he seems like a nice bloke as well so good look to him!


It's an interesting match. I'm a huge Hopkins fan, but I do wish he'd retire. His, shall we say, economical style can make for lacklustre spectacles - especially when he wants to slow a fight down. I'd rather see Kovalev in against Pascal or someone like that where we'll get some fireworks.

And yeah, he seems like a great guy.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> Agree with this, Cleverly for all his shortcomings is clearly talented and still young enough for a proper trainer to make an impression on him. As you've just highlighted he opened up too soon but i feel it was inevitable that he would be buzzed, stunned and hurt, if he had been taught discipline and had the whereabouts just to clinch and waste time he may have survived for bit longer.


I'm sorry but Cleverly is not talented, he has a high workrate and good engine but then again so does Gary Buckland, stop makin fucking excuses and accept he's not a world class fighter.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

is Barker on at 5 am? :verysad 
whats the undercard? 

Fuck think I'll kip and get up and watch it on Sky at 10am no more late nights


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

It was 4 am
But then Eddie tweeted 3.45am as clev fight finished early

Don't know if he was having a dig or just telling it like it is


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Claypole said:


> 5 AM, it's always 5 AM.





Chatty said:


> Aint Atlantic City 2/3ish


Fuck it I will put the kettle on and make some coffee just to be on the safe side

Cheers lads :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie says around 3.45am for Barker.

Not sure if he's right there. HBO on air at 2.45am with Clev/Kovalev replay first up. That'll take 'em up to 3.15am easily if not a bit after then it's Romero/Kiko and finally the main event. Even if Romero gets Kiko out sharpish with the intros, interviews and preview pieces HBO do 4am is the earliest I can see Barker/Geale starting.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

So, if HBO are showing Clev v Kovalev, does that mean Sky will replay it on their broadcast?


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

With regards a potential Hopkins fight, whilst I'd never count Hopkins out, the workrate that Kovalev fights at, and the fact he's fast enough with his hands would be very difficult for Hopkins to deal with over 12 rounds.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Aint Atlantic City 2/3ish


It's got nothing to do with whether it's on the East Coast or West. Cards on HBO and Showtime nearly always between 9pm EST and 10.45pm EST (2am-3.45am here) :good


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

stevebhoy87 said:


> With regards a potential Hopkins fight, whilst I'd never count Hopkins out, the workrate that Kovalev fights at, and the fact he's fast enough with his hands would be very difficult for Hopkins to deal with over 12 rounds.


Hopkins has problems against guys with a high volume and fast hands. History proved that.
And on top of that Kovalev is so heavy handed, even if Hopkins blocks the punches they still hurt.

And most of Hopkins game plan is that he can out move his opponents and slower the pace. He cant do that against Kovalev. Kovalev has an amazing footwork.

On top of that this guy is nearly 50 years old. Say what you want. Being 50 years old does affect you.
Kovalev all day long in this fight imo. But I dont think it will happen. Kovalev has a contract with HBO and Hopkins is on show time.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> It was cloud for fuck sake. Campillio did the same to him except in the first round of theire fight. Cloud never was and never will be something Special. there is a huge huge difference between Cloud and Kovalev.


I know English isn't your first language, so maybe you're missing my point. I'm not saying Cloud is amazing, but he's a top ten fighter by most counts. He struggled with Campillo because he's a little one-dimensional - but since when does that mean a fighter is garbage?

I'm not arguing he's special or anything of the sort, but he's a good fighter. Kovalev's Campillo win is a a good one, but only because... DUN DUN DUN... Campillo had the performance against Cloud. So one needs the other.

Kovalev isn't a slickster like Campillo either, nor does he show a huge amount of lateral movement. To say "there's a huge difference" is a bit premature, IMO. Again, hype. Kovalev has two notable wins: Campillo and now Cleverly. Cloud has Gonzalez, Woods and Johnson. All former titlists of much higher esteem than Kovalev's. So let's not put Cloud under a bus for struggling with slick fighters. I hate that shit.

Hopefully Kovalev gets a tasty fight in the next few months and we can assess where he is.

I'd say the overstatement going on right now is that Kovalev is some sort of elite fighter for beating second-tier opposition. It's happened so many times and then everyone ends up a little shame-faced because of it. Let's just hold back a little before people start saying "he beats EVERYONE at 175!" because he hammered Nathan Cleverly.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't be arsed to stay up for Barker, gonna stick it on record, shag my misses and hit the sack.

Night lads, enjoy.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> I'm sorry but Cleverly is not talented, he has a high workrate and good engine but then again so does Gary Buckland, stop makin fucking excuses and accept he's not a world class fighter.


You;re hardly unbiased in your assessment of Cleverly, Bill. I disagree - he's got great physical gifts and wouldn't have made it this far if he had "no talent". That's just crazy hating.

He needs a better trainer, he needs some discipline and to be in learning fights. Maybe he won't get much further, but that's still to be written.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I believe Kovalev would have too much for an old Hopkins. Hopkins might have a chance against Stevenson though.

If Hopkins is smart he should corner Shumenov into fighting him, another world title in the bag


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I know English isn't your first language, so maybe you're missing my point. I'm not saying Cloud is amazing, but he's a top ten fighter by most counts. He struggled with Campillo because he's a little one-dimensional - but since when does that mean a fighter is garbage?
> 
> I'm not arguing he's special or anything of the sort, but he's a good fighter. Kovalev's Campillo win is a a good one, but only because... DUN DUN DUN... Campillo had the performance against Cloud. So one needs the other.
> 
> ...


Campillo has wins over Murat,Cloud,Shumenov (twice),Garay (beat Brähmer before)....its not only his Cloud win. Campillo was everything but not second tier when he faced Kovalev. In fact: Most people picked Campillo to beat Kovalev.
And I wouldnt call Cleverly second tier too.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Hopkins would fake his way out of a Kovalev fight after 2 or 3 rounds, citing a low blow or rabbit punch the reason for staying down and not answering a count. Then harp on how it should be changed to a NC


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I know English isn't your first language, so maybe you're missing my point. I'm not saying Cloud is amazing, but he's a top ten fighter by most counts. He struggled with Campillo because he's a little one-dimensional - but since when does that mean a fighter is garbage?
> 
> I'm not arguing he's special or anything of the sort, but he's a good fighter. Kovalev's Campillo win is a a good one, but only because... DUN DUN DUN... Campillo had the performance against Cloud. So one needs the other.
> There is a huge difference between Kovalev and Cloud. There really is. Cloud only has one trick. He isnt fast, his power isnt that great and he just isnt that skilled. Kovalev already proved how he deals with Slick fighters after he beat Campillio in three rounds. A Campillio who was coming from a win (I dont Count robberies) against Cloud. You just have to look at Cloud and Kovalev to see who is the better fighter. Johnson wasnt that great when he faced Cloud. Only Thing he did after Cloud was beating Allen Green who isnt a world class fighter by any means. Gonzalez? Also not a great win by teh time Cloud faced him.
> ...


I just think that Kovalev is much better than Cloud. You can think different if you want.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

There was no rematch clause. Kovalev free to move on to bigger things. Not that i believed Cleverly would of taken rematch. Not like Warren he's normally covering bases. Think he did roll the dice tonight. 

Bellew talking utter bollocks on twitter. Gonna have to unfollow him..


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Campillo has wins over Murat,Cloud,Shumenov (twice),Garay (beat Brähmer before)....its not only his Cloud win. Campillo was everything but not second tier when he faced Kovalev. In fact: Most people picked Campillo to beat Kovalev.
> And I wouldnt call Cleverly second tier too.


Campillo didn't actually "beat" Cloud though, did he? Or are we ignoring the cards because it doesn't suit your argument this time? Or Shumenov the second time, actually!

So, are you now saying Cleverly is a world-class fighter?

Wow. Your agenda is driving you to hilarious lengths to keep it going. It's fine to think Kovalev is the future of the division, but there's not a huge amount of evidence to prove it right now.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> I believe Kovalev would have too much for an old Hopkins. Hopkins might have a chance against Stevenson though.
> 
> If Hopkins is smart he should corner Shumenov into fighting him, another world title in the bag


Mate I'd give G-Hop more then a chance of beating Stevenson, he'd school him IMO. Take away Adonis' power and you've basically got the typical 'style over substance' fighter.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

With HBO having the options on Kovalev there was no chance of a rematch clause. If you remember it was HBO who negotiated the deals with both parties.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> There was no rematch clause. Kovalev free to move on to bigger things. Not that i believed Cleverly would of taken rematch. Not like Warren he's normally covering bases. Think he did roll the dice tonight.
> 
> Bellew talking utter bollocks on twitter. Gonna have to unfollow him..


Frank took a much needed chunk of cash away from tonight, If Bellew was to be diagnosed with Aids tomorrow I wouldn't shed a tear. The guy is a prick.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I just think that Kovalev is much better than Cloud. You can think different if you want.


You replied within my quote - I didn't notice at first, but it looks very strange. Anyway, I'm not saying you are wrong or right or anything. Just don't throw a fighter under the bus for struggling with a slick fighter.

There was a year between the Cloud and Kovalev fights, so I don't think you can make a direct comparison. Campillo's issues leading up the fight are well documented and even mentioned on the original broadcast. It's still a good win, but lets neither of us pretend it was the same guy in both nights.

I'm getting bored of this. Kovalev's a quality fighter, no doubt, but that muppet Lucky Luke is suggesting he's the truth and the light on the back of beating a relatively untested paper-champ and a guy who's most notable win is over a guy who you both think is mediocre.

Your argument makes no sense.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> You replied within my quote - I didn't notice at first, but it looks very strange. Anyway, I'm not saying you are wrong or right or anything. Just don't throw a fighter under the bus for struggling with a slick fighter.
> 
> There was a year between the Cloud and Kovalev fights, so I don't think you can make a direct comparison. Campillo's issues leading up the fight are well documented and even mentioned on the original broadcast. It's still a good win, but lets neither of us pretend it was the same guy in both nights.
> 
> ...


 I never said that Kovalev is the truth. I just think that he is much better than Cloud (wich in my opinion isnt that hard) and that he would beat Hopkins if they face each other. Dont means he is the truth. Before the fight many thought that Cleverly would be at least competitive in some rounds. But did the same with him like he did with almost every of his opponents wich was impressive.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Bloody poor clev,


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Trippy said:


> So, if HBO are showing Clev v Kovalev, does that mean Sky will replay it on their broadcast?


Does anyone know?


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Imagine what a fellow like froch would do clev,holy shit


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Trippy said:


> Does anyone know?


No. Definitely not.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

I hope this “it’s my time” mentality by Darren and his team isn’t gonna be a hindrance tonight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Why do so many People think that Barker is the smarter boxer? Has more "ringcraft" (in the words of sky)? Geale is a skilled and smart fighter so how is Barker the smarter fighter? How does he have "more ringcraft"?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got back from the Cleverly show.

Really good atmosphere at the Motorpoint, easy to get to & good parking nearby, I'd definitely go to that venue again. 

The pre-televised undercard wasn't too hot, but there was an entertaining cruiserweight scrap between 2 debutants. 

Enzo is a legend, dunno what the fight looked like on tv but Enzo's legs dipped several times. I'm so glad he got the W, hope he retires now.

The Buckland KO was genuinely scary, we were sat that side of the ring & he just went down face first, then his family tried to storm the ring, it all kicked off & some woman (I think it was his mother) passed out. 

Kovalev is a beast, it doesn't look like he punching that hard but every shot landed made a low, thudding noise. Its hard to describe but his power is deceptive & he's very impressive to watch live. 

Clev needs a new trainer ASAP, he doesn't lack for talent but he needs to up his ring IQ significantly.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Kevin Mitchell was never going to miss an opportunity for a piss up in Atlantic City :lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Just got back from the Cleverly show.
> 
> Really good atmosphere at the Motorpoint, easy to get to & good parking nearby, I'd definitely go to that venue again.
> 
> ...


:good


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Everything he says is just along sluuur


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Martin Murray is thick as pig shît.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Just got back from the Cleverly show.
> 
> Really good atmosphere at the Motorpoint, easy to get to & good parking nearby, I'd definitely go to that venue again.
> 
> ...


He certainly didn't show a lot of ring savvy.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

What's the name of the black dude on the Sky panel? Always liked that guy!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

I am assuming that Purdy will be in Barkers corner, towel constantly in hand, just in case it starts looking good for Darren.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed the show @DrMo :good.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Glad you enjoyed the show @DrMo :good.


Fucking loved it mate, took along a friend from work (his first pro show) & he had a great time too. Good tickets just outside ringside, Rocky Fielding was sat a few feet away & my workmate asked Calzaghe for a photo but Slappy Joe said not now (he'd already done a load tbf) & my mate told him to fuck off :lol:

I was in Cardiff last week for my son's funeral so I did get a bit choked up on the way there but I had a great night, exactly what I needed.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Fucking loved it mate, took along a friend from work (his first pro show) & he had a great time too. Good tickets just outside ringside, Rocky Fielding was sat a few feet away & my workmate asked Calzaghe for a photo but Slappy Joe said not now (he'd already done a load tbf) & my mate told him to fuck off :lol:
> 
> I was in Cardiff last week for my son's funeral so I did get a bit choked up on the way there but I had a great night, exactly what I needed.


Sorry to hear about your son, it must have been tough. Glad you had a good night.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Fucking loved it mate, took along a friend from work (his first pro show) & he had a great time too. Good tickets just outside ringside, Rocky Fielding was sat a few feet away & my workmate asked Calzaghe for a photo but Slappy Joe said not now (he'd already done a load tbf) & my mate told him to fuck off :lol:
> 
> I was in Cardiff last week for my son's funeral so I did get a bit choked up on the way there but I had a great night, exactly what I needed.


Fucking hell. Very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Fucking loved it mate, took along a friend from work (his first pro show) & he had a great time too. Good tickets just outside ringside, Rocky Fielding was sat a few feet away & my workmate asked Calzaghe for a photo but Slappy Joe said not now (he'd already done a load tbf) & my mate told him to fuck off :lol:
> 
> I was in Cardiff last week for my son's funeral so I did get a bit choked up on the way there but I had a great night, exactly what I needed.


:lol: @ your mate saying that to Joe. I'm always weary of asking likes of Calzaghe for photo's and autographs. I know a few who've met him and said he's a knob.

Totally understand man. Credit to you being strong and tonight was class at home can imagine how good it was being there.

Well done to Warren as well. Bang on bill!.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

That was an arrum punch.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

The Aussie has this, easy.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> What's the name of the black dude on the Sky panel? Always liked that guy!


Anyone?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Anyone?


Johnny Nelson. Former WBO Cruiserweight champion.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Johnny Nelson. Former WBO Cruiserweight champion.


 :good I knew he was a former fighter. Thanks man!


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

I haven't been paying attention recently, this should've been Frampton's fight surely?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Martinez looks fleshy. Never rated him much. Hope Romero gets this done asap.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bloody hell Martinez has got him here...


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> :good I knew he was a former fighter. Thanks man!


Sorry, I thought that you were joking.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wow martinez about to make a big upset


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Kiko on destroy mod3


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Martinez is fighting like a crazy guy!


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Jim Watt throwing in a few of his usual comments. Good job i wasn’t playing a drinking game. I’d be smashed within the first round.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

He may have edged that round...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Martinez put a lot into that. Romero needs to put work into his body. 

This could trade KD's.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Romero seems to have survived the hurricane first round and steadied himself. Good round.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> Sorry, I thought that you were joking.


:lol:
No for real, i'm that retarded. Plus i'm not British, and semi new to boxing.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> :lol:
> No for real, i'm that retarded. Plus i'm not British, and semi new to boxing.


No probs. enjoy the fights.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

There are some full bloodied punches being landed by both men now. A good wee scrap.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Romero starting to get into groove. Martinez slowing down as well and straight lined. 

Romero may get a late stoppage although his punches are arum's at times.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

if i was frampton i would be trying to fight romero asap


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Surge of Kiko!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Go martinez!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

The hunger of a man who wants it..


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone give Martinez a 10 -8 first rd?


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> The hunger of a man who wants it..


And loaded up on the good Spanish shit.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Not quite. But he is going full throttle .


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Pecsaetan said:


> And loaded up on the good Spanish shit.


Shut up


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Columbian's have a track record of producing talent yet dumb fighters. Romero looks like another..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> No probs. enjoy the fights.


You too! :cheers


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Id watch Frampton-Martinez II for the IBF.

Good call those who picked Kov (just woke up and watched) went exactly to script for those sensible enough to look at it from an in-ring perspective (not me). Clev had never boxed to the plan needed to beat Kov and we've seen that an A grade puncher cracks a grade A chin. @Bill @Batkilt @robpalmer135 still would've loved those headband pics!


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Come on kiko!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

that happens if you dont take a knee.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

WOW.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

wooo hoooo


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lol wierd time to stop it ref.

crazy

barry will be on the phone tomorrow :lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Well done Kiko, thoroughly deserved


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Kiko's a world champ :lol:

Romero copped a hell of a beating there. Brave, brave boy.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! WTG Kiko. Well deserved!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bloody hell he deserved that.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Did anyone back Kiko Martinez? Fully deserved. What a guy.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Berliner said:


> that happens if you dont take a knee.


Sure does


----------



## HARDER (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck me Kiko that was excellent. Amazing.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Fucking hell :lol:


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking hell :lol:


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Great Showing kiko!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lol and new world champion


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Frampton has shown he has good ring smarts for sure Romero didnt have clue


----------



## HARDER (Jun 8, 2012)

Stating the obvious, but Frampton or Quigg would've murdered that kid.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone able to find odds from tonight for bets to win:

Enzo Mac Stoppage
Smith Stoppage
Kovalev Stoppage
Martinez Stoppage

I hope someone out there put there money on it :good.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Was half way to sleep there, that's done the trick. Great way to win a world title. Talk about seizing an opportunity with both hands


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

HARDER said:


> Stating the obvious, but Frampton or Quigg would've murdered that kid.


Yep, Barry must be well pissed off he couldn't get Romero over.


----------



## HARDER (Jun 8, 2012)

Hahaha he's mouthing along with the announcer 'and new champion of the world Kiko Martinez' like a Nan getting spoken to.

Love that, made up for him.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chuffed for Kiko.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

LJGS said:


> Did anyone back Kiko Martinez? Fully deserved. What a guy.


Yup. Plus i layed Romero by KO. Can't say that i'm not surprised though. Romero is chinny, but damn he's a warrior.
Kiko "La Sensacion" indeed..


----------



## HARDER (Jun 8, 2012)

You've got to hope the Martinez news will gee Barker up.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Just woke up,fucking hell kiko is a world champion. Good news for Frampton down the line.Now time for Barker, if his body holds up he can do this. Hopefully buffer gets his name right this time


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Kiko's interview :lol:. What a top guy.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

good luck to martinez.

always like seeing the slugger put the shits up the boxer.:yep


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

It's so funny that frampton is fighting an eliminator for this title. 

I said to my mate before this fight started 'why the fuck is Kiko Martinez fighting for a world title?' 

Amazing performance. I'm fully chuffed for the bloke


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

And he goes and calls out Donaire. Mad fucker :lol:


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

That rematch is a big fight now, Kiko will be more confident and hungrier. Lovely fight if a little weird in terms of circumstance


----------



## HARDER (Jun 8, 2012)

:lol: Laughing to myself at the thought of Kiko just dropping dead around the 9th round through exhaustion. Just kept swinging & bashed his fucking head in. Brilliant.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> And he goes and calls out Donaire. Mad fucker :lol:


Gets knocked out pretty easy.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Anyone able to find odds from tonight for bets to win:
> 
> Enzo Mac Stoppage
> Smith Stoppage
> ...


Kovalev stoppage was around 3/2.
Martinez around 5 or 6/1 i believe.

The other ones, i don't have a clue.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Donaire? Hmmm


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Kiko's interview :lol:. What a top guy.


you have a hbo stream?

can you share it mate


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Kovalev stoppage was around 3/2.
> Martinez around 5 or 6/1 i believe.
> 
> The other ones, i don't have a clue.


:good Someone's defo made some money tonight. It's been a night of shocks bar the Kovalev fight.

Hopefully Barker stops Geale. Little worried points will go against him. Gary Shaw promotions etc..


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> And he goes and calls out Donaire. Mad fucker :lol:


:lol: Really? What a hero.


----------



## HARDER (Jun 8, 2012)

Quigg & Frampton being a unification fight in 2014 is becoming a real possibility.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

My pick will be Geale UD (Close) or late stoppage for Geale. Dont think Barker wins tonight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

War barker!!.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

palms sweating really hope Barker can pull it off


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ishy said:


> And he goes and calls out Donaire. Mad fucker :lol:


You gotz HBO... any chance you could send me a pm, if so?


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

War Barker! I really hope he does it tonight. Like someone said a couple of minutes ago, I just hope he doesn’t get done over by the judges.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wtf. Geale looks like he's come back from a night on the piss.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Still not come down from that last fight, went fucking ape shit. This one is going to take it out of me


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

cmon barker take it from him


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

War Barker

:lol: at the Abo with a didgeredoo


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

I want a duet with the Saxophone guy and this didgeridoo man.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Get in the ring you pratt..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Get fucking on with it


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Geale's lost this already. He defo sniffed that white shit before he entered this arena.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Tune


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Bloody hell, Kylie has let herself go.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

LJGS said:


> I want a duet with the Saxophone guy and this didgeridoo man.


:lol: Fucking hell no!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Come on Darren!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> Tune


Stop sniffing, bruf.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

CHB should unite the sax man and this guy and other classics to do a track for charity :lol:. Dunno how some fighters enjoy there entrances..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie looks like someones broken his toys when he's in America. Emotional.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Fast Eddy is looking less than dapper and a bit nervous.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Halling.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't get the Darren Barker love by people in British boxing :huh


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Right lads off to enjoy this. Lets do this Darren. It's now or never mate.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Interesting 1st.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

19-19

barker needs to attack the body more


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

1-1.


----------



## lirva1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Come on darren


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight. Geale looks a tad shaky when caught clean. I think he's sorta guy you could take out of there. 

So far could have it 1-1 or 2-0 to either man.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

2 very close rounds.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell is Geale's style horrible.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

barker well on top in that rd.

2-1 barker.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Darren!!. He's taking it to Geale!.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

2-1 Barker.

My heart is beating here and I swear I'm gonna wake up the neighbours in a minute. WAR BARKER


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

that was the first round wich was clearly for Barker for me.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

2 -1 Barker


----------



## HARDER (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck me Geale's Married to Jennifer Saunders.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

I have it 2:1 Barker


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Barker is doing well here. Hopefully he can keep it up. He needs to calm down a bit at the start of the round though because he seems to be coming out too wild but his boxing in the latter half of the round is impressive. Come on, Darren!


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Barker is 5/4 on skybet.

Worth a £10


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

2-2


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

2-2, hangs in the balance this


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

2-2.

bit wild from barker in that one.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

round for Geale for me... most of These rounds are so hard to score.. almost like the Sturm fight. They can go either way.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Geale is rather dirty. Few things he's done on sly like headlock and tensing grip on it etc. 

I cannot believe Cotton asked if Geale was ok and lectured Barker. This has got dodgy written all over it sadly..


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

38-38 Good fight so far


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

2-2 Will be interesting to see what happens in the 5th. If Geale carries on like that then I think Barker's title hopes could be in trouble. Important round here.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't rate Barker at all, but Geale is poor.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

3 - 2 Barker


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

3-2 Geale for me.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

It's a decent fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Barker just has to be careful he doesn't let Geale shoeshine. Cos that's how Geale wins at times..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, 3-2 Barker for me as well. He needs to start putting a bit less power in his shots though, just because they aren't sharp enough. He needs to throw quicker, more accurate shots rather than loading up each time.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fuck off.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GO ON BARKER GO ONNNNNnanbifdnisfni


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking smash the cunt barker.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh, Fuck. What a round.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

What he fuck? Was it low?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

that 10:8 round could be very important!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

perfect liver shot. perfect. great shot by Geale.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Ohgoshooot


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

commentator well wrong.:verysad


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

What a round


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Barker showing great spirit. Really digging in.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Darren has to keep plugging away. Geale doesn't seem happy himself. It's a war of attrition.


----------



## lirva1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Tight on the cards this will be.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Surviving that round has given Barker a big mental boost, I think. Hopefully he can get another clear round in.

I have it 4-3 Barker, with the knockdown going against him.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

British commentator in seeing things completely wrongly in favour of British fighter shock.

Superb recovery from Barker. Looked like the ref was about to stop it


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Barker's going to get stopped around the 10th.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

The ref is becoming too prominent for my liking.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Barker please don't give Cotton a reason to deduct a point for crying out loud he's looking for it...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Barker just needs to fucking throw.


----------



## lirva1 (Aug 16, 2013)

hows lederman got it?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

How you boys got it?.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

I got Barker 6-3 but it's a tough one to score.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

5-4 Geale


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

LOL at Sky: This is closer than we expected. What did they thought would happen? Barker winning clearly? Hell no.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

I reckon Barker looks alot better these last few, all the meaningful shots.


----------



## lirva1 (Aug 16, 2013)

horrible to watch geale is


----------



## lirva1 (Aug 16, 2013)

cant see barker getting it on the cards with that 10-8 round against him though


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

HBO has it 96-93 Barker by the way.

I've got Geale one up (even in rounds but the KD)


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck that uppercut was huge in slo mo


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Will the judges see Geale as the ‘home fighter’? I know he’s an Aussie, but he’s the champion. I hate to think that way but that might be enough to sway some of these close rounds.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I have Barker winning so far. I think he needs one of these last two rounds to win the fight on my card but it's a tough one to score. I could accept either man winning, really. It's a hard, gruelling fight and many of these rounds are hard to pick a winner in. I think overall, the better punches are from Barker, so thats why I favour him...and that I'm fucking biased, probably :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

LJGS said:


> Will the judges see Geale as the 'home fighter'? I know he's an Aussie, but he's the champion. I hate to think that way but that might be enough to sway some of these close rounds.


It's a Gary Shaw promotion, Shaw promotes Geale...


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

I think Barker is edging this at the moment.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

clear Geale round. I think Barker Needs a stoppage.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm a bag of nerves man. Shaking...

Come on Darren. 3 big mins man!!.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Come on Barker! Big last round!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I have it even going in to the last round. C'mon Barker!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Let's face it it's close and the judges aren't likely to go with Barker...


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Nervous as fuck.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I'm a bag of nerves man. Shaking...
> 
> Come on Darren. 3 big mins man!!.


AHHHH


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

another round for Geale. I dont see Barker wiinign this.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Good last round from Geale...


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

What a fight. Geale is a bit of a spoiler, but that was a proper war. Rematch.


----------



## lirva1 (Aug 16, 2013)

HBO scorecard?


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

That was a good scrap!


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

115-112 Barker. 

Nervous!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Think it should be a draw tbh.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

6-6 for me, knockdown gives Geale the edge.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

7-5 barker (pt closer cos of the knockdown).

but will he get it.:rolleyes


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Geale was 2/5 on to win in Round 12, He has the decision


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Have to give the last round to Geale. 114-113 Geale. Could easily go to Barker though.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

This is too fucking tense. I can't hack this.

I'm gonna cry when they say Geale.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

115-112 Barker for HBO.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Standby for some dodgy scorecards...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Geal by 1 but It was close and I hope barker gets it


----------



## lirva1 (Aug 16, 2013)

good effort by darren but cant see him getting the decision


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Barker won more fans there. Geale's style is really horrible. 

Barker for me landed the better punches and was the general. Geale with better defence on the whole but not doing enough IMO. 

Barker winning the rounds with harder, cleaner punches. I think he controlled the destiny of the fight. 

Tight fight. Could be anything. Could be a draw. But Barker has done us all proud man. Seriously as he lay there i went cold thinking 'not again..'.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

No losers in that fight


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I had it for Barker in the end, probably by 2 rounds or something.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Get the fuck innnnnnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Get in!!!!!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Fucking get in!!!!


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

get in.

nice one.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

114-113 Geale
116-111 Barker
114-113 Barker

Wow


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

You little ripper!!!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Yesssssssssssssss! Omfg!!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Jesus christ brilliant


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking Eddie. :rofl


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Both top blokes by all accounts aswell really dont want to see Barker lose though


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssss

I've just woke up all my neighbours

FUCKING YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

FUCKING C'MON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happy


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Im punching thin air in my living room!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Was ready for them to say Geale then. Screamed loudly and fist pumped when they announced Barker. What a result. What a guy. What a story.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Paper champion


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Yessssssssssssss


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

And the new!!!. 

He did that for Gary. He talked about it but he did it. Walked through adversity tonight. So bloody proud of him. My dad will be ecstatic when i tell him. He always said he be a world champion.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Im shocke.great


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Im so happy!!!

Darren barkers barmy army!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

I Believe in fairy tales


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I had already started writing a post about barker gettin jobbed. Proper made up, to get up from that shot to win. Amazing


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Good guys finish first. So pleased for him!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I didnt thought that Barker won... But it was a very Close wich could have gone either way. I thought the 10:8 would have made the difference.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I haven't felt this happy by a result since Froch-Bute. What a fucking night!!!!

Also I've won £90 from a double of Kovalev KO and Barker Decision. I am JESUS


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Barker is being very honest in this interview. Great respect. For Geale. Very humble. Coming over well.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I think we see a mandatory defense against Sturm in England for Barker next.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

That was a quality fight. Quality night!. Remember when HBO and Yanks slagged Darren's display against Sergio. He went some way to impressing tonight. Really enjoyed the fight.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Fucking unreal!!!!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

LJGS said:


> Was ready for them to say Geale then. Screamed loudly and fist pumped when they announced Barker. What a result. What a guy. What a story.


Ditto!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie's guided someone to a world title now :yep:hey


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Made up for Darren - he really deserves it. Would like to see Murray or Geale II next.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> That was a quality fight. Quality night!. Remember when HBO and Yanks slagged Darren's display against Sergio. He went some way to impressing tonight. Really enjoyed the fight.


Especially that cunt Steve Kim who was cursing him to no end on Twitter. Fucking shameful cunt, I hope Darren sticks that belt and his pay check in his face.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Eddie's guided someone to a world title now :yep:hey


:deal


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone know if there's a rematch clause?


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

made up for Darren, I had him winning tbh coming back from the KD to win was the performance of a deserving champion


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

on the same night frank lost his last world champ

fast car gained one


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Especially that cunt Steve Kim who was cursing him to no end on Twitter. Fucking shameful cunt, I hope Darren sticks that belt and his pay check in his face.


Totally agree mate. That was a disgrace.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Anyone know if there's a rematch clause?


Yes there is. It was a voluntary but his mandatory is Sturm.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fighting away from home is not the end of the world after all


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Incredible, genuinely delighted for him.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Geale was very respectful too. Two good, honest guys.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I want to see Macklin-Barker and then the winner facing Murray.


----------



## Larry jab (May 16, 2013)

Just woke the baby up.
Love barker , true gent. Great fight.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Biggest smile on my face for barker.


----------



## CFC-NORTH-STAND (Jun 3, 2013)

What a war! Nobody deserves it more than Darren. So happy for him.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Golovkin would wreck both Geale and Barker. It is known :yep


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Sergio Thompson just got beat.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Nights like this are why I love boxing. Very good Warren card earlier on and a cracking event from America, topped off by a genuinely nice guy making his dreams a reality. It's 5:10am and I'm wide awake. Brilliant night.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

making mad noise in my house at 5am lol

cant believe he did it.

he got up so late from that body punch aswell.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Fair play to Eddie Cotton for letting Barker go on there. British ref's stop counts at 8 :lol:.

Geale is a mess :lol:. Red trunks with camo boots.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> Nights like this are why I love boxing. Very good Warren card earlier on and a cracking event from America, topped off by a genuinely nice guy making his dreams a reality. It's 5:10am and I'm wide awake. Brilliant night.


I was almost tearing up during the post fight. Its just a shame he had to beat Geale who's sound as fuck to get his belt.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

A really good night of boxing. BN had a good card earlier and there were good bouts now. 
A shame that there are so many folks from the US, who don't seem to understand that they don't own the rules of the sport. But they are in the minority and there's always a few idiots on every forum.

Me, included...

All in all, a good night of boxing.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

A great fight from two great men. All the best for Barker. Hope he whips the shit out of Sturm.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Well done Barker, you deserved it.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Great performance by Barker, Pure grit and determination.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

How am I supposed to sleep now


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I just checked Twitter and two of the top 10 worldwide trends are about Barker. This win might catapult him to superstardom and nobody would deserve it more.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Really glad for Barker, but he still looks like the modern parent from Viz.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Am i right in thinking 3 world title fights, 3 new champions.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Super, supreme, interim, diamond, regular...?


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

can someone sum up the fight for me, i tried my hardest to find somewhere showing it but no joy....


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

It was a tough fought fight all the way through. Barker was dropped but came back firing. Huge amount of grit from Barker. Geale was in it all the way through. Big shots from both men. Went to 12 rounds. SD for Barker. 

Sorry Mr John Daniels has been with me for a while. I hope that this does.

Read the RBR'S.

Cheers.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bendigo Thompson said:


> How am I supposed to sleep now


Would you say that your Beds Are Burning?


----------



## Stools (Aug 17, 2013)

/\ Yes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

So proud! Actually shed a tear for Barker tonight. Amazing. This was my scorecard;

1. 10-9 Geale
2. 19-19 Barker
3. 28-29 Barker
4. 38-38 Geale
5. 48-47 Geale
6. 58-55 Geale*
7. 67-65 Barker
8. 76-75 Barker
9. 85-85 Barker
10. 94-95 Barker
11. 103-105 Barker
12. 113-114 Geale
Total Darren Barker 114-113

I think that was a once in a lifetime performance for Barker. I think Geale would beat hik of they fought again and I don't see Barker holding the title for long. But tonight was his night and he can rightly call himself a World Champion for the rest of his life. He just wanted it that little bit more. He continualy threw more shots and they were meaningful. Sturm is a tough fight, hopefully Barker can win that and the big domestic fights will happen.

I fancied Stephen Smith to win but not by KO. Some good fights for him at the weight. Sykes, Walsh/Murray winner & Munroe would all be great and would get him the Lonsdale. 

Shocked by the Enzo win. Fair play to the guy. Might as well do Enzo v Cleverly now.

Framptons win over Martinez now looks even more impressive. Don't think Martinez will keep the title for long. 

Still shocked so many good posters picked Cleverly to win. Shocking prediction. Infact to even question the possible outcome of that fight was insane. I think people put to much emphasis on "Who has he beat" rather than actually analysing styles. That fight was a lock for Kovalev and I was never once in doubt. Kovalev should push on and be in some great fights.

In the end I actually felt sorry for Cleverly. He looked alone in the corner. I think he can come back of he gets a proper trainer and is matched properly. He is still young and theirs talent there, but poor matchmaking and poor training have meant his skills stagnated and even digressed as fundamental flaws have become part of his makeup.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Made up for Darren, just watched it now. Told you all he'd win!


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Great performance from Barker, great story and a real good fight. Eddie Hearn finally gets a win on the road!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm glad I went to bed last night, but even happier for Barker. He's proved me totally wrong - can't wait to watch the fight this evening.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Take nothing away from Barker but how is it possible that he won the last round on two score Cards???


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> So proud! Actually shed a tear for Barker tonight. Amazing. This was my scorecard;
> 
> 1. 10-9 Geale
> 2. 19-19 Barker
> ...


Good post,particularly opinion on barkers performance which was once in a lifetime.but I think he can beat sturm at home and then who knows?

I hold my hands up with cleverly,you were right.nothing suprised me about kovalev.im just gutted Nathan couldn't hold him off for a couple of more rounds.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Anywhere I can catch the Cleverly fight??


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

redandwhiterob said:


> Anywhere I can catch the Cleverly fight??


Russian commentary I think..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope Kovalev gets his big fights now. But will he generate the needed Money? I doubt it.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

If Sturm improves his stamina he will beat Barker.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

How the fuck did the ref allow that Cleverly fight to continue ffs??

On a different note I know he is only trying to help but does it really help Cleverly to have someone like Calzaghe bellowing instructions to him for three minutes of every round


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I hope Kovalev gets his big fights now. But will he generate the needed Money? I doubt it.


HBO are big on him though, so he should be able to get some good fights.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I hope Kovalev gets his big fights now. But will he generate the needed Money? I doubt it.


He's just got a contract with HBO and has a belt!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> He's just got a contract with HBO and has a belt!


Golovkin is also big with HBO ( I think bigger than Kovalev) and so far Golovkin didnt land a big fight.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Wallet
> 
> Watching MOTD, War Villa! Great win.


:happy

And waking up to see Barker had won the belt made it even better.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> If Sturm improves his stamina he will beat Barker.


I think strum would be a lot easier than last night for barker,but if he gets in the ring with GGG and fights like he did last night it will be a early night. 
I like barker a lot, good fighter plenty of heart and great bloke, but he has a air of fragility about him,geale ain't a banger and hurt barker on a few occasions


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Is it me or is there something really weird about Cleverly when he was hurt? Like he isnt really stumbling about like a drunk, he isnt doing the audley/bruno freeze, he just looks like he's smashed a load of ketamine or something, goes into slow motion.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Golovkin is also big with HBO ( I think bigger than Kovalev) and so far Golovkin didnt land a big fight.


Doesn't mean he doesn't make a shit load of money for each fight though


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Doesn't mean he doesn't make a shit load of money for each fight though


He made about 300K against Macklin I think. Not tjat much I think.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Campillo didn't actually "beat" Cloud though, did he? Or are we ignoring the cards because it doesn't suit your argument this time? Or Shumenov the second time, actually!
> 
> So, are you now saying Cleverly is a world-class fighter?
> 
> Wow. Your agenda is driving you to hilarious lengths to keep it going. It's fine to think Kovalev is the future of the division, but there's not a huge amount of evidence to prove it right now.


Campillo beat Cloud.:lol:
Campillo had a winning streak of Murat,Garay,Shumenov (twice) and Cloud. How is that second tier please? We are talking here about big robberies . Not fights wich could have gone either way.

And who are the first tier fighters in your opinion? Certainly not Cloud thats for sure. Hopkins,Stevenson,Dawson maybe and?

Cloud was tailor made for Hopkins. So was Pascal btw. There is no proof that Hopkins would beat Kovalev too.
So I pick Kovalev over a 49 years old Hopkins. Not a big deal really.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

raymann said:


> can someone sum up the fight for me, i tried my hardest to find somewhere showing it but no joy....


[video=dailymotion;x13a03a]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x13a03a_darren-barker-vs-daniel-geale-hd_sport[/video]

Plus Cleverly/Kovalev with English commentary:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/gea...-blind-eye-to-geales-big-twelfth-round-219665
How on earth did Barker win the last round? If Geale would have won the last round he wouldnt have lost his title. A Little bit unfair for me. I can see Barker winning but not by giving him the last round.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/gea...-blind-eye-to-geales-big-twelfth-round-219665
> How on earth did Barker win the last round? If Geale would have won the last round he wouldnt have lost his title. A Little bit unfair for me. I can see Barker winning but not by giving him the last round.


sounds like it was a tight close fight. a perfect candidate for a rematch.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I had it 114-113 to Barker. Gave him the first 3 rounds and had him well ahead at the half way point but the knockdown changed everything. My heart was in my mouth and I thought he was done, proper Rocky moment it was when he got up at 9. Geale came on strong but Darren definitely did enough to win. A rematch would be great, Geale deserves one I feel. 

Fuck Felix Sturm, he won't want the fight anywhere but Germany and we all know going over there is near enough equivalent as just handing your belt over.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Fuck Felix Sturm, he won't want the fight anywhere but Germany and we all know going over there is near enough equivalent as just handing your belt over.


LOL what? You mean like Geale-Sturm? Sturm-Soliman? And Sturm will fight anywhere if he can fight for the title you can be sure about that.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't have been the only one on here who was more thrilled for Kiko winning than Barker, right?

Barker's a nice guy and the scenes after the fight were great, but I've never particularly been a fan of his work in the ring. Admittedly, last night he was more exciting! 

Congratulations to both, and to Takashi Miura who won an apparent war against Sergio Thompson in Mexico.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Well done @robpalmer135 - you got that one spot on!


you know it!

I was only bantering you before by the way!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 20-18 Kovalev. Cleverly showing decent defence for once, needs to start letting his shots go ow.





PaulieMc said:


> 2-0 but Kovalev's on the way to gassing.


hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......


He was doing, even the HBO commentators picked up on it. Getting the knockdowns though gave him a second wind and he dispatched Nathan mercilessly.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......


He was far better defensively then he normally is Rob and even then it was average at best.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> I can't have been the only one on here who was more thrilled for Kiko winning than Barker, right?
> 
> Barker's a nice guy and the scenes after the fight were great, but I've never particularly been a fan of his work in the ring. Admittedly, last night he was more exciting!
> 
> Congratulations to both, and to Takashi Miura who won an apparent war against Sergio Thompson in Mexico.


I was going to ask you about the Miura fight, is there any video of it online yet? Thought Thompson would nick it tbh.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I was going to ask you about the Miura fight, is there any video of it online yet? Thought Thompson would nick it tbh.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> He was doing, even the HBO commentators picked up on it. Getting the knockdowns though gave him a second wind and he dispatched Nathan mercilessly.


OK then


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> He was doing, even the HBO commentators picked up on it. Getting the knockdowns though gave him a second wind and he dispatched Nathan mercilessly.





BoxingAnalyst said:


> He was far better defensively then he normally is Rob and even then it was average at best.


hhhhhmmmmmmmm


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> OK then


Okay.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> He was doing, even the HBO commentators picked up on it. Getting the knockdowns though gave him a second wind and he dispatched Nathan mercilessly.


Clev was making him miss , even though he was not throwing much , clev was doing ok at making him miss a nod it looked as if ok valve was getting tired , but then boom he got the win


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Clev was making him miss , even though he was not throwing much , clev was doing ok at making him miss a nod it looked as if ok valve was getting tired , but then boom he got the win


He wasn't exactly knackered but yeah, even though he won the first 2 rounds he was definitely being made to miss, he was huffing and puffing a little bit. Had Nathan managed to get to about the 6th round then maybe it would have had had a different result. Kovalev's power came through for him though big style. Got Cleverly hurt and got the job done in fine style, it should have been waved off in the 3rd only Terry O'Connor acted a dick.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

good win for Smith @PaulieMc

Where you think he goes now?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> good win for Smith @PaulieMc
> 
> Where you think he goes now?


p4p level next up eh Rob? :hey


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> good win for Smith @*PaulieMc*
> 
> Where you think he goes now?


Dunno, maybe a European title? Surprised by that result more than any other on the night, thought Buckland would win that. Knowing Joe Gallagher though he'll starting banging on about how Steven deserves a world title shot next.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> p4p level next up eh Rob? :hey


SHUT UP. You thought Cleverly was going to win.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> SHUT UP. You thought Cleverly was going to win.


I know and I'm comfortable with that Rob but if you're going to keep raving about being right about one prediction then that's just sad. Just bringing up a terrible prediction you made, hoping to bring you back down to earth


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Bill said:


> I'm sorry but Cleverly is not talented, he has a high workrate and good engine but then again so does Gary Buckland, stop makin fucking excuses and accept he's not a world class fighter.


British Champ, European Champ, Commonwealth Champ, WBO World Champ = Not talented, pretty damn stupid statement. Quite clearly a world class fighter and my post basically covered what he should have been taught when he inevitably did get hurt. I had Kovalev down to beat Cleverly last night you silly twat so please fuck off and chill the fuck out with stupid comments and aim then at someone who gives a shit about your opinion.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> British Champ, European Champ, Commonwealth Champ, WBO World Champ = Not talented, pretty damn stupid statement. Quite clearly a world class fighter and my post basically covered what he should have been taught when he inevitably did get hurt. I had Kovalev down to beat Cleverly last night you silly twat so please fuck off and chill the fuck out with stupid comments and aim then at someone who gives a shit about your opinion.


The only time he truly stepped up to world class he got smashed to pieces, you could make an argument of being on the fringes of world class but I'm not sure, I don't find a high workrate and stamina and using your chin as defence as talent.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Just rewatching the Barker fight. Think that's the first time I've seen a ref give someone time for punching their opponent in the balls :lol:


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Not wanting to lay into him too much but he's never beaten a reigning champion....


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Bill said:


> The only time he truly stepped up to world class he got smashed to pieces, you could make an argument of being on the fringes of world class but I'm not sure, I don't find a high workrate and stamina and using your chin as defence as talent.


He got smashed to pieces by a genuine KO power puncher who has a lot more in his locker than just dynamite in his fists, obviously our criteria for what passes as world class differ but for me its anything above European level which Cleverly clearly is. As for his talent i guess that is subjective to what you like to see in a fighter but i find it very hard to believe that a fighter can get as far as Cleverly has whilst having no talent. Division is still wide open with options for Cleverly to bounce back, i do however feel he needs to bounce back without Vince in his corner. Oh and sorry for calling you a twat.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> He got smashed to pieces by a genuine KO power puncher who has a lot more in his locker than just dynamite in his fists, obviously our criteria for what passes as world class differ but for me its anything above European level which Cleverly clearly is. As for his talent i guess that is subjective to what you like to see in a fighter but i find it very hard to believe that a fighter can get as far as Cleverly has whilst having no talent. Division is still wide open with options for Cleverly to bounce back, i do however feel he needs to bounce back without Vince in his corner. Oh and sorry for calling you a twat.


:lol: No worries mate, I may be proved to be harsh on Clev and he may well come back and prove me wrong and if he does fair play to him, to have any chance it would have to be without Vince and work on technique and try to learn a different style that he can fall back on if plan A, isn't working, I have really only seen Cleverly fight one way which is to come forward and over whelm opponents, it works to a certain extent and level but you need to be able to adapt, and alter the tempo.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> :lol: No worries mate, I may be proved to be harsh on Clev and he may well come back and prove me wrong and if he does fair play to him, to have any chance it would have to be without Vince and work on technique and try to learn a different style that he can fall back on if plan A, isn't working, I have really only seen Cleverly fight one way which is to come forward and over whelm opponents, it works to a certain extent and level but you need to be able to adapt, and alter the tempo.


I bet you partied long into the night mate. No thong and bandana for you. :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> Not wanting to lay into him too much but he's never beaten a reigning champion....


Froch has only beat 2.

Bute and Adamu.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> I bet you partied long into the night mate. No thong and bandana for you. :lol:


Last night I was buzzing I won't lie but I woke up this morning and kind of felt sorry for him, he had been living a lie and he realised it in the harshest way possible, that must have been hard to take.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Froch has only beat 2.
> 
> Bute and Adamu.


& Kessler - if you could the paper WBA belt.
But throughout his career he's beaten ex world champions and world class fighters. Cleverly's fought 2 world class fighters - scraping past Bellew & getting smashed.



Dinamita said:


> Not wanting to lay into him too much but he's never beaten a reigning champion....


This. They've all been vacate which doesn't indicate massive skill.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> Last night I was buzzing I won't lie but I woke up this morning and kind of felt sorry for him, he had been living a lie and he realised it in the harshest way possible, that must have been hard to take.


I felt the same mate. Was proper laughing when it happened but now I kind of feel bad, his whole career has just gone down the shitter and it's going to take something momentous to pull it out. Vince Cleverly though? Fucking hell......

I do laugh at the thought of Warren now though. He probably sat in that arena until the early hours of the morning when everyone else had gone home talking to himself. #MentalBreakdown


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> & Kessler - if you count the paper WBA belt.


I don't.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Just caught the Dazza fight.:smile

Thoroughly deserved in my eyes. I gave Geale 3 rounds (5,6,12) as Barker just landed cleaner throughout the night. Heart of a lion and how he came back after that KD I really don't know. 
Well chuffed for him!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> I felt the same mate. Was proper laughing when it happened but now I kind of feel bad, his whole career has just gone down the shitter and it's going to take something momentous to pull it out. Vince Cleverly though? Fucking hell......
> 
> I do laugh at the thought of Warren now though. He probably sat in that arena until the early hours of the morning when everyone else had gone home talking to himself. #MentalBreakdown


Warren has nobody to blame but himself.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

made up for Darren, my favourite fighter i nobody already knows, I thought that fight was fuckin class by the way, the first half of it at least was high technical stuff on the inside by both men


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Miura-Thompson was a very good fight, although not quite FOTY material. Round 8 was fantastic, however. 

Was surprising that Thompson lasted the distance, but fair play to him for doing so. Miura further proved he is as hard as nails, and was a deserved winner. Although unlikely to happen with them in different weight divisions, Miura-Arakawa would be a guaranteed gorefest :yep


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> I felt the same mate. Was proper laughing when it happened but now I kind of feel bad, his whole career has just gone down the shitter and it's going to take something momentous to pull it out. Vince Cleverly though? Fucking hell......
> 
> I do laugh at the thought of Warren now though. He probably sat in that arena until the early hours of the morning when everyone else had gone home talking to himself. #MentalBreakdown


Yeah, I don't think so. Frank's not an idiot, he didn't stack all his cards on Cleverly hoping he'd win. If he had done that, he would never have been the promoter he has been over however many years.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

Bill said:


> Last night I was buzzing I won't lie but I woke up this morning and kind of felt sorry for him, he had been living a lie and he realised it in the harshest way possible, that must have been hard to take.


I was jumping for joy last night and then saw him slumped in the corner and felt for the guy. He is only 26 and can come back if he makes the right choices.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't understand the Cleverly hate. All because of some silly bandana and his dad? Petty really.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Hopkins had a competitive against freaky Cloud.:lol:
> The guy who got absolutely schooled against Campilo. Campilo actually did better against Cloud then Hopkins.
> 
> If that fight ever will happen I will quote you.


Fonfara just sparked Campillo too, does that mean he'd beat Hopkins aswell?

What a complete clown of a post.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I don't understand the Cleverly hate. All because of some silly bandana and his dad? Petty really.


It's the combination of poor opposition since beating Murat, the boasts from Nathan and his team, the tight win over Bellew and then the "Froch/Hopkins are ducking Nathan" silliness. The bandana and his father just illustrate it nicely.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Yeah, I don't think so. Frank's not an idiot, he didn't stack all his cards on Cleverly hoping he'd win. If he had done that, he would never have been the promoter he has been over however many years.


I just laugh because now he has no world champions in his stable. He's still in business but he's definitely been relegated, he's not a top player anymore now.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't understand all the Darren Barker love. As if he's the first 'nice guy' to win a title.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> I don't understand all the Darren Barker love. As if he's the first 'nice guy' to win a title.


Do you drown puppies in your spare time? How can you not LOVE the Dazza:happy


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> I don't understand all the Darren Barker love. As if he's the first 'nice guy' to win a title.


Is not hard to figure out. Genuine good guy, brother who was a boxer passed away, fighting for his memory etc, all the injury problems, went through hell to win his title.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Do you drown puppies in your spare time? How can you not LOVE the Dazza:happy


Well done to him and everything but the massive outpouring of affection for him? Where the hell did that come from?

A lot of these fighters that come from Latin America have had it a LOT tougher than Barker and no one seems to give much of a shit then.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

Ishy said:


> I don't understand all the Darren Barker love. As if he's the first 'nice guy' to win a title.


Because he did it last night!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Well done to him and everything but the massive outpouring of affection for him? Where the hell did that come from?
> 
> A lot of these fighters that come from Latin America have had it a LOT tougher than Barker and no one seems to give much of a shit then.


Many of us have followed Darrens career since 2002 and have always been rooting for him. Chill out uncle scrooge!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Well done to him and everything but the massive outpouring of affection for him? Where the hell did that come from?
> 
> A lot of these fighters that come from Latin America have had it a LOT tougher than Barker and no one seems to give much of a shit then.


Personally I think the whole deal when he tried to do good and ended up getting battered by a bunch of pricks cemented my man love for him.

But you are right about those other fighters having a tougher upbringing than him.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Barker not being a twat helps also. I don't think I've ever heard him say a bad word about anyone in boxing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

@Ishy not sure why you can't underatand why people would get behind Barker more than other fighters. Allot of us have followed his journey from the Commonwealth games. We watched his early fights and he was always seen as a world level prospect. We read about his Brothers death, getting beaten up and the injurys. We saw him almost retire. Darren Barker is a man from a boxing family. He won the ABA and represented his country winning a gold at the Commonwealths. We saw him win Southern Area, English, Commonwealth, British, European titles. We saw him take on the best middleweight on the world, a top 3 P4P fighter that nobody wanted to fight.

As boxing fans were so often let down by politics and fighters ducking. Darren Barker did everything the way us fans would want fighters to do it, and while his story might not be as tragic as other fighters, we feel a strong affiliation to Barker because he speaks the same language and we know his story.

So when Barker got his shot last night, by going overseas again to fight for the belt, myself and others lived every moment in the ring with him. When he went down in the 6th my head was in my hands, and when he was hanging on in the 12th I could barley watch. When the decision came it brought a tear to my eye.

While Geale may not be the greatest champion ever, Barker still took short money to challenge him rather than wait around for a vacant title shot in London which is what most fighters have done over the years.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob, you only cried because Eddie did.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I've followed Barker's career from quite early. I had faith he'd win a world title. I think people always felt he was a bit flimsy and looked easy to break down. There's more to that guy then just nice boxing ability. Remember the undercards and then the ITV4 days. Darren's always been liked and the love he got at the two fights prior to last night showed last night was no bandwagon movement. Darren's well liked throughout the boxing community.

His ring entrance last night for me was sheer class. Made hairs on back of my neck stand up. I said a few weeks back maybe here or on esb that it's Darren's destiny. I felt he could do it, Geale's a tough fighter to fight he's very awkward and doesn't give away much. Darren fully earned his title. I now hope he goes and makes as many defences as he can. I got a feeling he will be finishing in 2014. I think he knows that was the last stanza in a glittering career. Make one or two defences and go and enjoy his life with his family.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: What a load of over-emotional shite. 

How brave to take on Martinez when he never really had anything else lined up apart from a few big domestic fights. Nothing really overly ambitious by taking on Martinez for a good purse when the alternative was Macklin for less money. Let's not forget that he's been very lucky to get his shots, he hasn't done things the way fans would like see things done. He never earned either of his title shots, there's fighters who constantly have to go away from home and take short money just to fight a dangerous opponent. Barker has been handed title fights on HBO twice even though he'd been facing no better than the likes of Hope, Belghecham, Spada and Rotolo. That's exactly how fans want things done is it? Take the easy route until you get your shot. 

And not ducking anyone, Eddie's already been making excuses about not wanting to fight Golovkin. That's a fight they clearly don't want. And what vacant title shot was he going to get in London? 

And taking on Geale wasn't that outrageous a choice. He got offered a fight against the weakest titleholder on neutral ground. And now he'll hope to get his mandatory out of the way and look to milk the title for all it's worth. But cos it's Barker he'll get a pass whereas other fighters doing the same get absolutely slaughtered.

Did you know Jonathan Romero had to deal with the death of FOUR of his brothers all whilst growing up in one of Colombia's toughest neighbourhoods. And he's not going to get a promoter get him a few easy fights at home before been handed another title shot. He'll likely have to go on the road and earn it the hard way.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Clev down to 18th in LHW rankings on boxrec, bit of a kick in the bollocks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Clev down to 18th in LHW rankings on boxrec, bit of a kick in the bollocks.


I have him at 10.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :lol: What a load of over-emotional shite.


:lol:

Mods can we crop this image of the Dazza into the smileys just for Ishy?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

Ishy said:


> :lol: What a load of over-emotional shite.
> 
> How brave to take on Martinez when he never really had anything else lined up apart from a few big domestic fights. Nothing really overly ambitious by taking on Martinez for a good purse when the alternative was Macklin for less money. Let's not forget that he's been very lucky to get his shots, he hasn't done things the way fans would like see things done. He never earned either of his title shots, there's fighters who constantly have to go away from home and take short money just to fight a dangerous opponent. Barker has been handed title fights on HBO twice even though he'd been facing no better than the likes of Hope, Belghecham, Spada and Rotolo. That's exactly how fans want things done is it? Take the easy route until you get your shot.
> 
> ...


99% of hardcore boxing fans dont know about him and 99% of us wont have seen more than 3 of his fights.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Id watch Frampton-Martinez II for the IBF.
> 
> Good call those who picked Kov (just woke up and watched) went exactly to script for those sensible enough to look at it from an in-ring perspective (not me). Clev had never boxed to the plan needed to beat Kov and we've seen that an A grade puncher cracks a grade A chin. @Bill @Batkilt @robpalmer135 still would've loved those headband pics!


I'd pretend to get one and take some photos just for the lulz but....nah. Maybe at Halloween or something....



Marlow said:


> Clev down to 18th in LHW rankings on boxrec, bit of a kick in the bollocks.


He was rated far too highly by a lot of people anyway. I was never sold on Cleverly having the "granite chin" that he was said to have, but he wasn't simply out punched on Saturday night - he didn't look as though he had any idea what to do against Kovalev. He usually uses a lot of lateral movement, though it's at times just wasted effort - moving around when there's not necessarily much of a need, and using his head movement except when he's in punching range; there was none of that on Saturday night. I'm sure his fans will be hyping up his "return to form" soon, but I've said in the past that I think he's European level, and I think it showed. Kovalev was his first step up to someone who was arguably world class, despite not having a strong CV as a pro himself; Clev didn't look in his league at all.

I'm not convinced he'll recover from the nature of that loss mentally either. His "I'm a smart lad, I can do other stuff - I'll go on holiday for a bit" stuff aside, the nature of that defeat would be enough to shatter the spirit of plenty of fighters. Clev's acknowledged the criticisms of his level of opposition, and of him as a fighter - who knows whether he'll end up doubting himself after that. And for someone who was so confident until now, that could be devastating career wise.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ishy said:


> :lol: What a load of over-emotional shite.
> 
> How brave to take on Martinez when he never really had anything else lined up apart from a few big domestic fights. Nothing really overly ambitious by taking on Martinez for a good purse when the alternative was Macklin for less money. Let's not forget that he's been very lucky to get his shots, he hasn't done things the way fans would like see things done. He never earned either of his title shots, there's fighters who constantly have to go away from home and take short money just to fight a dangerous opponent. Barker has been handed title fights on HBO twice even though he'd been facing no better than the likes of Hope, Belghecham, Spada and Rotolo. That's exactly how fans want things done is it? Take the easy route until you get your shot.
> 
> ...


Yep agree with that.

I'm chuffed for barker but I would have been as chuffed for macklin or Murray.
The Romero story is crazy,I read it the other day.


----------

